# St. Patrick's Bell Boom Week starts now!



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> Congrats to our final Kaleidoclover winners!
> 
> *Drawing 8: 2, 8*
> Ably.Saucey
> Dacroze
> duckyducky
> Euphy
> hestu
> HistoryH22
> Jenni79
> Kammm
> Locket
> Moonfish
> Nougat
> PrayingMantis10
> Puriin
> Trundle
> Vizionari
> Wildtown
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> All collectibles have also been distributed!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated, and if you didn't win this time, better luck in our next bell boom weeks and also getting a Kaleidoclover of your own in the future! I hope you still "enjoyed" this unconventional collectible release. Let us know what you think: was it fun and different or too frustrating?



*St. Patrick's Bell Boom Week
March 16, 2019 - March 23, 2019*






​
Hey everyone, it's the very first Bell Boom Week!  Things are looking pretty lucky for this St. Patrick's Day, there are bells everywhere on the forums!

This week's perks are...


Forum Wide Bell Bonus
Turnip Stalk Market
Bell Boom Lottery
Kaleidoclover Lottery

*Forum Wide Bell Bonus*

It's a big Bell Boom on The Bell Tree this week -- bells are raining everywhere! Posting in boards that give bells will earn even more than the usual amount during the week.





*Turnip Stalk Market*

Joan is back from her experimental run during 2017's Five Years of New Leaf event! She's a BIG FAN of St. Patrick's Day and wants to give all her stalk market losers from last time another chance.

Starting now until 12PM EDT on Monday the 18th, you can purchase a White Turnip from her in the Shop for 99 Bells. After that, you can play in TBT's very own Stalk Market throughout the week until the end of Bell Boom Week next Saturday night.




For more details on how the Turnip Stalk Market works, open the spoiler below. Please read it before purchasing the White Turnip item from the Shop! We will not be responsible for any mistakes on your part.



Spoiler: Turnip Stalk Market Information & Warnings



The Turnip Stalk Market is a version of the turnip market game found in Animal Crossing brought into The Bell Tree's Shop. Purchase a White Turnip for 99 Bells from the Shop before March 18th at 9AM PDT / 12PM EDT to participate as it will be out of stock once the market begins.

Starting when the turnip is out of stock, the Buyback price of the White Turnip item in the Shop will change everyday at 9AM PDT / 12PM EDT and 9PM PDT / 12AM EDT for six days through March 23rd. The last price will remain until March 24th at 9AM PDT / 12PM EDT. Please understand that Joan will be manually adjusting the price so these are approximate times and there may be small delays in price changes.

At any point, you may sell your turnip and cash in for the current Buyback price by clicking Sell next to the item in your Shop inventory. The Buyback price can be found by hovering over the item in the Shop and looking next to "Buyback Price". This number may be lower or higher than 99 Bells.

Just as you may gain bells, there is also a very real possibility you will lose bells participating in this. If you do not sell your turnip item at all before the market ends, you can expect to lose all of your spent bells. The item will be discarded afterwards and cannot be kept as a collectible. There will be no refunds related to this item for losses.

Good luck!



Here's the schedule for when turnip prices will change during the week:


March 18th9AM PST / 12PM EDT9PM PST / 12AM EDTMarch 19th9AM PST / 12PM EDT9PM PST / 12AM EDTMarch 20th9AM PST / 12PM EDT9PM PST / 12AM EDTMarch 21st9AM PST / 12PM EDT9PM PST / 12AM EDTMarch 22nd9AM PST / 12PM EDT9PM PST / 12AM EDTMarch 23rd9AM PST / 12PM EDT9PM PST / 12AM EDT

Last price remains until March 24th at 9AM PST / 12PM EST. 12PM is Noon, 12AM is Midnight.


*Bell Boom Lottery*

Did you know The Bell Tree's Shop has a lottery feature? A drawing has been held every 7 days for the past eight years... with a grand total of 3 winners ever! Yeah we can't blame you for not using it, it's pretty atrocious. 




With this Bell Boom Week, we're introducing TBT's first not-completely-garbage lottery! *Click here to check out the limited-time Bell Boom Lottery in the Shop.* It costs just 5 Bells to enter and has prizes ranging from 10 Bells to 500 Bells! Good luck everyone!

*Please note that we will be setting a per-user limit of 3 tickets per drawing. This limit is not enforced by the system and it will allow you to purchase more, but please do not cross it or you **will forfeit any earnings in that drawing later.*



Jeremy said:


> For those who bought more than 3 tickets for a single drawing, we'll check towards the end and remove the extras. But it may not be right before the drawing occurs, so we'll also check after it happens and if any of the winners had more than 3, we'd then have to disqualify their reward like Justin mentioned.



There will be four drawings throughout the week at the dates and times listed below:



Drawing #1Sunday, March 17th at 9PM PDT / 12AM EDTDrawing #2Tuesday, March 19th at 9PM PDT / 12AM EDTDrawing #3Thursday, March 21st at 9PM PDT / 12AM EDTDrawing #4Saturday, March 23rd at 9PM PDT / 12AM EDT


*Kaleidoclover Lottery*

What's this? ANOTHER new lottery? That's TRIPLE the previous number of lotteries! 

During this special St. Patrick's Bell Boom Week, *we have a second lottery where you can win a brand new Kaleidoclover collectible inspired by Pocket Camp if you're lucky*. It costs 10 Bells to enter -- good luck!




If you're lucky enough to win a Token from the lottery, you can redeem it for the Kaleidoclover in the Shop. Please note that tokens will be removed after this event and cannot be used for future purchases.

*Please note that we will be setting a per-user limit of 3 tickets per drawing. This limit is not enforced by the system and it will allow you to purchase more, but please do not cross it or you **will forfeit any earnings in that drawing later.
*
There will be a drawing every night throughout the week starting with the first one tonight on March 16th and the last one on March 23rd. All eight drawings will take place at 9PM PDT / 12AM EDT.


Have fun with this week's Bell Boom everyone!

Thank you to Jeremy for running the bell bonus and assisting with the lottery / turnips, and Laudine for creating the banner graphics and Kaleidoclover collectible!


----------



## Bcat

yay!! This looks fun


----------



## Nougat

Yay, how fun!! Thanks for the event!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oh boy! More chances for tbt! New awesome collectible!!

I miss my piranha plant boi though T__T
RIP Piranha Plant 2019-2019


----------



## cornimer

I NEED a kaleidoclover


----------



## Midoriya

*insert Pokemon HGSS Game Corner music here*

Anyway, this looks like a lot of fun!  Purchased my tickets!


----------



## Nougat

How many turnips is everyone getting? I'm too bad of a gambler, I might force myself to stick to just one!


----------



## Khaelis

Can you only own one White Turnip at a time...?


----------



## Nougat

Oh yes, it looks like it! I can't buy a second one.


----------



## Justin

You can only purchase a single turnip. It's intended as more of a 'game' to earn some extra bells, rather than a get quick rich scheme. 

Also in regard to the lotteries, this is a bit of an experiment as we haven't used lotteries seriously before really, so it's possible we may adjust the odds in later drawings depending on what happens. Of course we will only do this with future drawings, not after you're purchased a ticket for one.


----------



## Raayzx

Omg fun


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm assuming we can uncheck or hide the turnip collectibleafter we've bought it? It's an eyesore in my inventory lol


----------



## Khaelis

Justin said:


> You can only purchase a single turnip. It's intended as more of a 'game' to earn some extra bells, rather than a get quick rich scheme.
> 
> Also in regard to the lotteries, this is a bit of an experiment as we haven't used lotteries seriously before really, so it's possible we may adjust the odds in later drawings depending on what happens. Of course we will only do this with future drawings, not after you're purchased a ticket for one.



I see! Thanks for the response. I actually also sent you a Visitor Message about something, and I would appreciate a response there as well when you get the chance.


----------



## Justin

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm assuming we can uncheck or hide the turnip collectibleafter we've bought it? It's an eyesore in my inventory lol



That's fine, just don't discard it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Justin said:


> That's fine, just don't discard it!



K awesome!


----------



## Nougat

Justin said:


> You can only purchase a single turnip. It's intended as more of a 'game' to earn some extra bells, rather than a get quick rich scheme.
> 
> Also in regard to the lotteries, this is a bit of an experiment as we haven't used lotteries seriously before really, so it's possible we may adjust the odds in later drawings depending on what happens. Of course we will only do this with future drawings, not after you're purchased a ticket for one.



Ok, thanks for the explanation! Makes sense, and takes away some of the stress of it too 
Just one more question about the lotteries: how many correct numbers are needed to win, with the current settings?


----------



## Amilee

ooh exciting. the kaleidoclover looks amazing!! ;;


----------



## MapleSilver

Hey, The Bell Tree is now an actual bell tree! I knew we'd get it right eventually.


----------



## Bcat

aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnddddd 10 minutes in and I've already accidentally bought 4 lottery tickets for the collectble drawing. >.< how does that work? It cancels out my latest one?


----------



## Jacob

Good luck to everyone in the raffles


----------



## MapleSilver

I don't know whether I'm purchasing the tickets correctly. It doesn't seem to be removing any bells from my account when I do so.

EDIT: Never mind I found it in my transaction log.


----------



## Justin

Nougat said:


> Ok, thanks for the explanation! Makes sense, and takes away some of the stress of it too
> Just one more question about the lotteries: how many correct numbers are needed to win, with the current settings?



You can find that in the Prizes section on the lottery pages, the numbers in parentheses indicate that. 



Bcat said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnddddd 10 minutes in and I've already accidentally bought 4 lottery tickets for the collectble drawing. >.< how does that work? It cancels out my latest one?



I'll have to get back to you on that. I don't have any easily accessible way of removing a ticket this second but we might be able to figure something out later.



MapleSilver said:


> I don't know whether I'm purchasing the tickets correctly. It doesn't seem to be removing any bells from my account when I do so.



Check your Shop log here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=transactionlog

As well as the lottery pages,
here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=lottery&action=view&lotteryid=4
and here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=lottery&action=view&lotteryid=5

Your tickets are listed at the bottom.


----------



## Nougat

Justin said:


> You can find that in the Prizes section on the lottery pages, the numbers in parentheses indicate that.



Ok, thanks!  So the odds are 1:28 to win a kaleidoclover. Exciting!


----------



## MapleSilver

Also, I assume the limit of 3 is only for a single lottery? For example, I could buy 3 in the Kaleidoclover lottery and then buy 1 in the Bell Boom lottery? Sorry if these questions are obvious I'm just paranoid when it comes to these events.


----------



## Justin

MapleSilver said:


> Also, I assume the limit of 3 is only for a single lottery? For example, I could buy 3 in the Kaleidoclover lottery and then buy 1 in the Bell Boom lottery? Sorry if these questions are obvious I'm just paranoid when it comes to these events.



No problem, you can buy up to 3 tickets for each drawing in each lottery.  So yes, you can do that!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Excellent, I love a new collectable.
Great job mod team!


----------



## Lancelot

Time to spam


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh man this looks fun!  Time to make my posts as long as humanly possible!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have not seen the plant here. And well. I hope I can start posting here more due to this. I haven't found a thread yet that interests me.


----------



## Khaelis

Hopefully the turnip prices are nothing like my actual town's prices: always low. Heh.


----------



## Zane

omg we actually have a bell tree in the banner


----------



## Ryumia

Ooh... :0 The Turnip Stalk Market is back. I hope I get lucky with this one like the last Turnip Stalk Market. Not sure if I want to do any of the lotteries, so I might just stick with only the Turnip Stalk Market part. :T


----------



## Jeremy

For those who bought more than 3 tickets for a single drawing, we'll check towards the end and remove the extras. But it may not be right before the drawing occurs, so we'll also check after it happens and if any of the winners had more than 3, we'd then have to disqualify their reward like Justin mentioned.


----------



## moonbyu

Nice banner!


----------



## Patch

So, I'm starting to realise this forum is another version of AC for me to play! I'm glad I joined hah.


----------



## digimon

my phone glitched and i thought my 3rd lottery ticket for the kaleidoclover lottery didn't go through but it did and i accidentally bought a 4th one. is there anyway i can get it deleted before the drawing ;o; (or is it best to just wait for staff to delete it before the drawing)


----------



## The Pennifer

I hope I did it right  ... this is going to be fun!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

What a nouveau riche ish cute banner! lol


----------



## AlyssaAC

Awesome! I've been really wanting to collect more bells. I'm not sure if I'll do the lotteries though. I usually don't like taking risks. Hopefully I can make lots of bells to use to buy more collectibles. This is so exciting!


----------



## Snowesque

Nice event! 

Disappearing collectibles and gambling are not really my thing, so I have all my chances in the Clover lottery this time around.


----------



## Stella-Io

Wait, no I saw it, okay. Man, I really need to sell this turnip and hopefully win a lotto, my bells ;_;


----------



## Koi Karp

TBT is feeling so active this year! I am really appreciating these events / this community atm!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Ok cool...I guess?


----------



## friedegg

Super excited to try to win some prizes from the (now working) lotteries!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm so glad that we get extra bells for posting. I used to have a lot of tbt but then I decoded to buy some really awesome collectibles and now... well I desperately need more tbt lmao


----------



## LilD

How exciting! Thanks! I'm going to enter everything


----------



## Cwynne

This looks super fun woohoo


----------



## Heyden

Wow I love the kaleidoclover, the background looks super nice!!


----------



## slatka

My first event at TBT this looks very exciting


----------



## Chicha

Oh yay, cool! Thanks for hosting this event! I'll be participating in all. Good luck to everybody!

Hopefully I remember to buy tickets each drawing.


----------



## Wildtown

wow this seems fun!


----------



## Antonio

This sounds fun. Thank you crew.


----------



## Trundle

Honestly the posting bonus is the best part of the event in terms of raw GAINS. I was in the middle of cleaning my keyboard when the post went up so I was missing out


----------



## LilD

I love your signature Trundle.

Got my lottery tix bought, hoping for some luck of the Irish!


----------



## honeyaura

Sounds like fun, thanks guys!

I'm still a bit lost sorry, where/how do I enter this lottery for the token for the collectible exactly?


----------



## cornimer

honeyaura said:


> Sounds like fun, thanks guys!
> 
> I'm still a bit lost sorry, where/how do I enter this lottery for the token for the collectible exactly?



https://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=lottery
Right side of this page!


----------



## honeyaura

Vampnessa said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=lottery
> Right side of this page!



Ah great thanks! Can I purchase all 3 now, or do I have to wait next day? ;;


----------



## Biancasbotique

honeyaura said:


> Ah great thanks! Can I purchase all 3 now, or do I have to wait next day? ;;



I bought all three now so yes


----------



## LambdaDelta

I see being a landlord wasn't enough, and Nook has now moved into the business of counterfeiting money

though seriously, this looks like a far better bell boom than the games

also, aside from I'm assuming a one prize per user per drawing, is there any limit to the number of times a single user can win across multiple drawings?


----------



## mogyay

shout out to all of us who refused to sell our turnips until the last day and then didn't sell them bc we were so ashamed bc the price was so low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

here's hoping we have more luck this year lol

event looks rly fun : )


----------



## LambdaDelta

mogyay said:


> shout out to all of us who refused to sell our turnips until the last day and then didn't sell them bc we were so ashamed bc the price was so low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here's hoping we have more luck this year lol
> 
> event looks rly fun : )



team rotten turnips are a go


----------



## mogyay

LambdaDelta said:


> team rotten turnips are a go



i'm gonna pretend to be more smart about this but we all know i'm waiting until the last day lol, ur gal lives on THE EDGE


----------



## Khaelis

I'm just a little upset I'm probably going to be disqualified from the Kaleidoclover Lottery because due to lag, I accidentally bought a fourth ticket...


----------



## honeyaura

Biancasbotique said:


> I bought all three now so yes



Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Jeremy

Jeremy said:


> For those who bought more than 3 tickets for a single drawing, we'll check towards the end and remove the extras. But it may not be right before the drawing occurs, so we'll also check after it happens and if any of the winners had more than 3, we'd then have to disqualify their reward like Justin mentioned.



Quoting this because a few people have been asking about 4th tickets since it was posted.


----------



## Khaelis

Seems like no one won the token for the Kaleidoclover! At least my tickets have vanished and I don't have to worry about that fourth ticket anymore.


----------



## Justin

Yup, zero winners for the first Kaleidoclover raffle tonight.  We will be open to increasing the odds later if this trend continues but it should change soon!

*Check your Shop log here* to see if you were one of the lucky 1 Bell winners that made it 50% of the way to a Kaleidoclover. You'll be able to see all of your winnings throughout the week there.


----------



## LambdaDelta

sweet, I won 3 bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, not that it really matters, but is there any reason for the numbers selection with the bell lottery being 1-10 instead of 0-9?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> i'm gonna pretend to be more smart about this but we all know i'm waiting until the last day lol, ur gal lives on THE EDGE



if it goes to a really good price, I'll sell early, but otherwise, same


----------



## Amilee

can anyone from the last time tell me how much you could get for the turnip? what was the max amount? im not sure what to expect


----------



## MasterM64

Quite excited for this new event!  I'm very curious to see how rare the Kaleidoclover is going to be since the odds for this can be absolutely crazy (I would honestly laugh if this becomes the next Weird Doll)! lol I think it is really cool that Turnips were brought back, imagine if it was possible to buy as many as you wanted so the event is more like the in-game experience?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amilee said:


> can anyone from the last time tell me how much you could get for the turnip? what was the max amount? im not sure what to expect



checking the thread myself, what I've found of former sell prices throughout the week (buy price was 99 bells, like this time)

119
136
34
188
?
218
26


----------



## Amilee

LambdaDelta said:


> checking the thread myself, what I've found of former sell prices throughout the week (buy price was 99 bells, like this time)
> 
> 119
> 136
> 34
> 188
> ?
> 218
> 26



aah alright! thank you for checking :3


----------



## matt

I've mistakenly bought more tickets than 3 can a moderator cut down so that my tickets is legal thanks


----------



## carackobama

This is such a cool event! I’m definitely going to try my luck c:


----------



## Khaelis

I'm gonna handle my White Turnip like a champ, I'm not settling for anything less than 200.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> I'm gonna handle my White Turnip like a champ, I'm not settling for anything less than 200.



in b4 199 is the maximum sell price


----------



## Nougat

So I guessed one number for the Kaleidoclover lottery right twice.. But not the second one. *cries* 
At least I got 2 bells back though! 

The odds are 1:28, so with just three tickets allowed it might indeed take a while for someone to actually get one. I wouldn't be opposed better odds, at least it would make more people happy and the resell price of it less steep later on!


----------



## Heyden

Thank you for my 2 bells..... very generous 

Also what was the winning number combo?? I'm assuming one of the numbers was 1 though.


----------



## Nougat

Heyden said:


> Thank you for my 2 bells..... very generous
> 
> Also what was the winning number combo?? I'm assuming one of the numbers was 1 though.



That might be correct! I had two combo's with 1's and 3's in them.


----------



## Dacroze

Just bought a few tickets, lets see how this goes. Good luck everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> The odds are 1:28



shouldn't this be x:56, with the x being the number of tickets purchased with different number combination? (8 starting numbers with 7 to choose from right after, so 8*7=56 total combinations)

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, what happens if you win off of multiple tickets on the bells lottery?

does it just pay out for the biggest winning one (or just one if tied) or do they all pay out?

and for the kaleidoclover lottery, does it paying out the pity wins on all tickets mean you hypothetically could get 3 clover tickets if you super high stakes'd it and just bought 3 tickets all with the same number? (unless the system prevents that, I guess)


----------



## cornimer

I got two bells and had 3 in two combos so I'm guessing 3 was one of the numbers. Curious what the other one was.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> I got two bells and had 3 in two combos so I'm guessing 3 was one of the numbers. Curious what the other one was.



Actually that's not true I could have had one correct number in one combo and a different correct number in another combo


----------



## Nougat

LambdaDelta said:


> shouldn't this be x:56, with the x being the number of tickets purchased with different number combination? (8 starting numbers with 7 to choose from right after, so 8*7=56 total combinations)



I thought so too at first, but since you can fill out your combination in two ways (2 and 3, or 3 and 2) I looked it up and indeed this is what I found: "since you can choose your winning numbers in any order, your chances of winning are somewhat better than this. Your chance betters by the number of different ways that a sequence of 2 numbers can be written down, which for 2 numbers is 2! (2 factorial) or 2. Divide 56 by 2 to account for this, to get 28. In other words, there are 2 different ways that the 2 numbers you choose can be filled out on your lottery ticket--if you choose your 2 numbers correctly, any of these ways will make a winning ticket."


----------



## Stella-Io

-edit- ignore this, I found the post . No winners thou, darn. Apparently one of my numbers worked.


----------



## Valzed

Looks like I got over my cold at a great time! What a fun & cute event!


----------



## Bcat

i got 2 bells from the clover lottery...be jealous of my ca$h monay


----------



## Stalfos

Is there a way to check which numbers you picked? I'd love to know which ones won as well. I got 1 bell for each combo.


----------



## mogyay

Stalfos said:


> Is there a way to check which numbers you picked? I'd love to know which ones won as well. I got 1 bell for each combo.



go back to the lottery tab and click on 'more information' just above where you purchase the ticket : )


----------



## Stalfos

mogyay said:


> go back to the lottery tab and click on 'more information' just above where you purchase the ticket : )



Thanks. Couldn't find my numbers though. I'm just a bit confused because if I remember correctly I picked 3 different combos out of a total of 3 numbers (a+b, b+c and a+c). I really don't see how I could get 1 bell for each combo. That's why I wanted to check which numbers I picked.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How do I sell the turnips? I don’t see the sell button.

Oh wait, today is Sunday. You can’t sell turnips on Sunday.


----------



## mogyay

Stalfos said:


> Thanks. Couldn't find my numbers though. I'm just a bit confused because if I remember correctly I picked 3 different combos out of a total of 3 numbers (a+b, b+c and a+c). I really don't see how I could get 1 bell for each combo. That's why I wanted to check which numbers I picked.



oh you're totally right, i swear i could see them there yesterday! : ( sorry!!


----------



## cornimer

You can only see the numbers for the tickets you bought today if I'm not mistaken. I don't think there is a way to see your picks for previous lotteries.

(And yes, you do have to buy new tickets every day for the kaleidoclover raffle)


----------



## seliph

I accidentally bought 3 more tickets for the bell boom thing whoops

Edit wait am I allowed yet or not, it's way past drawing time

Edit again nvm it's 9PM today PT but it's 12AM *on the 18th* EST bye


----------



## Stella-Io

Vampnessa said:


> You can only see the numbers for the tickets you bought today if I'm not mistaken. I don't think there is a way to see your picks for previous lotteries.
> 
> (And yes, you do have to buy new tickets every day for the kaleidoclover raffle)



Wait so everyday I can buy tickets? Is it only for the clover or does this apply for the lotto as well?


----------



## cornimer

Stella-Io said:


> Wait so everyday I can buy tickets? Is it only for the clover or does this apply for the lotto as well?



You buy tickets every day for the clover
But the bell lotto isn't drawn every day, so you buy tickets for each drawing


----------



## skarmoury

Dumb question but where can you buys tickets hhh I can't see them on the lottery info

edit: nvm i found it jdhsks not so dumb after all


----------



## Stalfos

Go lucky numbers!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> I thought so too at first, but since you can fill out your combination in two ways (2 and 3, or 3 and 2) I looked it up and indeed this is what I found: "since you can choose your winning numbers in any order, your chances of winning are somewhat better than this. Your chance betters by the number of different ways that a sequence of 2 numbers can be written down, which for 2 numbers is 2! (2 factorial) or 2. Divide 56 by 2 to account for this, to get 28. In other words, there are 2 different ways that the 2 numbers you choose can be filled out on your lottery ticket--if you choose your 2 numbers correctly, any of these ways will make a winning ticket."



wait, where was this?


----------



## Nougat

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, where was this?



I just googled a lottery odds calculator..  I used http://www.webmath.com/lottery.html to calculate!


----------



## princepoke

are they really giving out based on numbers though? it seems like by the way the prizes are listed (2/2 or smthing), theyre going to be pulling out winners/specific tickets, rather than actually pulling out numbers(?)

also makes u wonder how many number ud need to align to actually get the kaleidoclover then hmmm


----------



## Khaelis

princepoke said:


> are they really giving out based on numbers though? it seems like by the way the prizes are listed (2/2 or smthing), theyre going to be pulling out winners/specific tickets, rather than actually pulling out numbers(?)
> 
> also makes u wonder how many number ud need to align to actually get the kaleidoclover then hmmm



Yes.. that's how lotteries work... Match 2/2 numbers, you win...


----------



## Nougat

princepoke said:


> are they really giving out based on numbers though? it seems like by the way the prizes are listed (2/2 or smthing), theyre going to be pulling out winners/specific tickets, rather than actually pulling out numbers(?)
> 
> also makes u wonder how many number ud need to align to actually get the kaleidoclover then hmmm



The 2/2 means you have both drawn numbers correct in one of your tickets.. So you have a 1 to 28 chance of getting these right for each ticket!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, but I don't think I've ever seen a lottery myself that doesn't care where the number is. all in my experience require you to have the right numbers in the right order

cool if tbt's doesn't though, but it just seems both weird and off


----------



## Nougat

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but I don't think I've ever seen a lottery myself that doesn't care where the number is. all in my experience require you to have the right numbers in the right order
> 
> cool if tbt's doesn't though, but it just seems both weird and off



Unless you can pick a number twice, it shouldn't matter.. It's usually just the number combination that wins, regardless of the order they are written down in. At least that's how it works here with our lottery  If number 4 is drawn, it doesn't matter if you wrote it as the first, second, third, ... number on your lottery ticket. As long as you have it there, it counts.

Is it different in other lotteries worldwide? That would make the odds even worse, and they're already so bad!


----------



## princepoke

OH... im a Bige Dumb im sorry sijdjdjfjfjfng

and im guessing as well the order doesnt matter cause were not allowed to choose the same number in different spots? (and i like to hope cause wouldnt it be possible no one will get a kaleidoclover at all if thats the case....)


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but I don't think I've ever seen a lottery myself that doesn't care where the number is. all in my experience require you to have the right numbers in the right order
> 
> cool if tbt's doesn't though, but it just seems both weird and off



In real life, KENO (lottery), is like this. You pick x numbers and x numbers are drawn. Doesn't matter the order. You just need to match the most numbers possible for greater rewards. 

Kaleidoclover Lottery, in essence, is pretty much KENO lottery.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> Is it different in other lotteries worldwide? That would make the odds even worse, and they're already so bad!



tbf, 3:28 odds at max feel way too generous for staff as well imo, which is another reason why I'm skeptical that the order doesn't matter



princepoke said:


> OH... im a Bige Dumb im sorry sijdjdjfjfjfng
> 
> and im guessing as well the order doesnt matter cause were not allowed to choose the same number in different spots? (and i like to hope cause wouldnt it be possible no one will get a kaleidoclover at all if thats the case....)



I just figured no duplicate numbers selection is because the lottery itself won't ever pick the same number twice


though regardless, this really feels like something we just need to get staff confirmation and clarification on


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm kinda being skeptical about buying the white turnip. I've never really liked doing the turnip trade. So if anyone who's done this thing before, is it worth it? I almost have enough to buy it, so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Rosered22 said:


> I'm kinda being skeptical about buying the white turnip. I've never really liked doing the turnip trade. So if anyone who's done this thing before, is it worth it? I almost have enough to buy it, so that's why I'm asking.



if you see the turnip go over 99 bells, it might be best to sell there and then. I wouldnt wait for it to go any higher....at least ihave a few net bells? well it depends on how risky you are...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Rosered22 said:


> I'm kinda being skeptical about buying the white turnip. I've never really liked doing the turnip trade. So if anyone who's done this thing before, is it worth it? I almost have enough to buy it, so that's why I'm asking.



depends on if you make a profit or not

it's a gamble, and are you willing to gamble for big money?


----------



## Biancasbotique

and oh, why is there no 9 in kaleiodolottery?


----------



## Khaelis

Biancasbotique said:


> and oh, why is there no 9 in kaleiodolottery?



No clue. But my best guess is to make 2/2 numbers a little more common, so more people have a chance of winning.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Biancasbotique said:


> if you see the turnip go over 99 bells, it might be best to sell there and then. I wouldnt wait for it to go any higher....at least ihave a few net bells? well it depends on how risky you are...



No, I'm not very risky, so I probably will not do it. X)



LambdaDelta said:


> depends on if you make a profit or not
> 
> it's a gamble, and are you willing to gamble for big money?



Uhh, probably not. Not really the gambling type. Oh well. Just having the posting getting more bells will be enough for me this week. ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta

Biancasbotique said:


> and oh, why is there no 9 in kaleiodolottery?



probably simply to make the odds a bit better

even though I keep forgetting and first think of numbers with 9 to use for it


----------



## seliph

Biancasbotique said:


> and oh, why is there no 9 in kaleiodolottery?



to avoid us all inevitably picking 69 of course


----------



## princepoke

gyro rlly calling us all out like that


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> to avoid us all inevitably picking 69 of course



in other words, to prevent it from potentially becoming the most common limited collectible


----------



## Biancasbotique

gyro said:


> to avoid us all inevitably picking 69 of course



LOL!!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I though there was a bell boom draw last night like for the clover so I bought another ticket for that, turns out there wasn't. zwoops. :[


----------



## Jeremy

A few of you accidentally got extras, but they are now removed so your tickets will still count.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Hi im still confused when the white turnip thingie starts. If it has started, is there a site on TBT for it?


----------



## Stella-Io

From what I understand, starting on the 23rd at 12pm EST, tbt will do basically what Reese does, offer to buy off the turnip you got from the shop. Before the 23rd, you can buy it, after, it's no longer for sale.

Think of it like a verrrry long Sunday when Joan comes to town. But she's in town now for like a week. Once she 'leaves' Tbt -kinda like Reese- will give random prices above and below market price for you to sell.

The prices changes everyday at midday -for here atleast- and twice a day. You go to the shop to see the buy back price, then go to your inventory to sell it, if you like the price.

My only question is, it said 'hover over', so what do people do who don't have a mouse to hover with?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> From what I understand, starting on the 23rd at 12pm EST, tbt will do basically what Reese does, offer to buy off the turnip you got from the shop. Before the 23rd, you can buy it, after, it's no longer for sale.
> 
> Think of it like a verrrry long Sunday when Joan comes to town. But she's in town now for like a week. Once she 'leaves' Tbt -kinda like Reese- will give random prices above and below market price for you to sell.
> 
> The prices changes everyday at midday -for here atleast- and twice a day. You go to the shop to see the buy back price, then go to your inventory to sell it, if you like the price.
> 
> My only question is, it said 'hover over', so what do people do who don't have a mouse to hover with?



rely on others to post the current price to this thread


----------



## LilD

Mods, I bought a 4th duplicate number(s) ticket for this evening accidentally. I thought drawing for tonight was already over. Can you please fix so I don't get the hammer?

The ticket was for the bell lottery not the token for the kaleidoclover.  =(


----------



## Justin

Just to clarify since it's been asked a few times; the order of your numbers does not matter.



Stella-Io said:


> My only question is, it said 'hover over', so what do people do who don't have a mouse to hover with?



A tap is treated as a hover on mobile devices. You can see it on any item right now, it's the "Buyback Price 0 Bells".

To be clear, the turnip game begins in about 13 hours or so from this post at 9AM PDT! Until then is your last chance to buy one.



LilD said:


> Mods, I bought a 4th duplicate number(s) ticket for this evening accidentally. I thought drawing for tonight was already over. Can you please fix so I don't get the hammer?
> 
> The ticket was for the bell lottery not the token for the kaleidoclover.  =(



I believe Jeremy has taken care of your duplicate ticket.


----------



## LilD

Thank you, I'll check more information tab next time so it doesn't happen again


----------



## LambdaDelta

sweet, I won 3 more bells


.... wait, I thought the silver prize was supposed to be more than a single bell


----------



## *Maddy*

Yeah I also got just one bell for the silver prize


----------



## Justin

Yeah uh... there's definitely some possible errors going on here. This is the first time we've seriously experimented with the lottery feature. We will be looking into this of course, sorry for the mishaps everyone.

*EDIT:* In particular, we are investigating the potential issues of the Silver Prize granting 1 Bell incorrectly and the Kaleidoclover Prize winners drawing incorrectly. If or when these issues are confirmed by us later, we will of course be sure to either distribute the appropriate prizes or refund the entry fees, depending on the situation.


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> Yeah uh... there's definitely some possible errors going on here. This is the first time we've seriously experimented with the lottery feature. We will be looking into this of course, sorry for the mishaps everyone.



i demand apology bells this instant


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd rather an apology kaleidoclover


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> *EDIT:* In particular, we are investigating the potential issues of the Silver Prize granting 1 Bell incorrectly and the Kaleidoclover Prize winners drawing incorrectly. If or when these issues are confirmed by us later, we will of course be sure to either distribute the appropriate prizes or refund the entry fees, depending on the situation.



does this mean we might actually get apology kaleidoclovers?


----------



## Nougat

So I logged in and saw I won three prizes in the Kaleidoclover lottery.. My heart raced! But all three times just the 1 bell  

I did however alternate around three numbers (using all possible combinations with those 3 numbers) if I recall correctly, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for those potential errors being investigated as this might give me a chance!


----------



## Stalfos

Nougat said:


> So I logged in and saw I won three prizes in the Kaleidoclover lottery.. My heart raced! But all three times just the 1 bell
> 
> I did however alternate around three numbers (using all possible combinations with those 3 numbers) if I recall correctly, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for those potential errors being investigated as this might give me a chance!



The exact same thing happened to me in the first draw. :/

And now I got two silver prizes in the bell boom lottery that only gave 1 bell each. I hope this gets cleared up soon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well I won a silver prize in the Bell Boom lottery at least.  I thought it was supposed to be 40 TBT though and not 1?


----------



## LilD

Read the post from the Admin. from last night. Both the bell tree lottery and kaleidoclover raffles are having issues and it's being addressed.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LilD said:


> Read the post from the Admin. from last night. Both the bell tree lottery and kaleidoclover raffles are having issues and it's being addressed.



Alright, thank you.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Glad I bought a turnip before it was too late. I thought today would be the last day to buy it.


----------



## Bcat

well this sucks. I got 2 silver prizes in the bell boom so I should have 80tbt but now i only get 2...

I got 3 silver prizes in the kaleidoclover one too


----------



## Valzed

Thank you for letting us know about the lottery issues! I was wondering if we should hold off on buying tickets for tonight's Kaleidoclover lottery. Thank you!


----------



## Sweetley

Inb4 the Kaleidoclover becomes the Weird Doll 2.0

Also where I can see if I won something at the lotteries? Pretty sure I overlook it somewhere...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Eclipsa said:


> Inb4 the Kaleidoclover becomes the Weird Doll 2.0
> 
> Also where I can see if I won something at the lotteries? Pretty sure I overlook it somewhere...


Sad nobody answered your question yet, so I will.

You go to the Transaction Log to see what you bought with your own TBT.


----------



## Justin

The Turnip Stalk Market has begun! 





Also, quoting my previous post for the new page:



Justin said:


> Yeah uh... there's definitely some possible errors going on here. This is the first time we've seriously experimented with the lottery feature. We will be looking into this of course, sorry for the mishaps everyone.
> 
> *EDIT:* In particular, we are investigating the potential issues of the Silver Prize granting 1 Bell incorrectly and the Kaleidoclover Prize winners drawing incorrectly. If or when these issues are confirmed by us later, we will of course be sure to either distribute the appropriate prizes or refund the entry fees, depending on the situation.



You can continue to the enter the lotteries for the time being. We can refund ticket fees later if deemed necessary.


----------



## Wildtown

Justin said:


> The Turnip Stalk Market has begun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, quoting my previous post for the new page:
> 
> 
> 
> You can continue to the enter the lotteries for the time being. We can refund ticket fees later if deemed necessary.



EDIT figured it out!


----------



## LilD

I can't hover on mobile! Help!!


----------



## Justin

LilD said:


> I can't hover on mobile! Help!!



We're actually just changing the buy price to be the same as the sell price, so you don't even need to hover. 

But regardless, tapping the item name should act as a hover on mobile anyway.


----------



## jae.

Wildtown said:


> wow cool is there a way to tell when to sell them? and how much they go for?



Go to the collectables shop page. The Turnip is in the shop with a "sell" price that's also the same as the buyback price.

oops late. But I'll leave it here in case anyone else is confused about where to go


----------



## Wildtown

jae. said:


> Go to the collectables shop page. The Turnip is in the shop with a "sell" price that's also the same as the buyback price.



yep i just figured that out by reading the opening again but thank you^^


----------



## Biancasbotique

LilD said:


> I can't hover on mobile! Help!!



The buyback price is 19 bells for now

PS: I want to buy now lol it's a good time to buy if only (sigh!)


----------



## cornimer

Wow what a steal


----------



## Biancasbotique

Vampnessa said:


> Wow what a steal



did you buy one?


----------



## cornimer

Biancasbotique said:


> did you buy one?



No lol I couldn't afford them when they were buyable

But if I had one I would DEFINITELY sell now


----------



## Khaelis

Still no winner of a clover, huh? Oh boy.


----------



## Wildtown

weird doll 2.0 anybody xD


----------



## Khaelis

Wildtown said:


> weird doll 2.0 anybody xD



The future is grim... the future is very grim, indeed...


----------



## LilD

I'm already losing hope! Still buying tix tho  maybe I'll dream of some lucky correct numbers or something lol


----------



## cornimer

Wildtown said:


> weird doll 2.0 anybody xD



Why did this have to happen with the coolest collectible ever made


----------



## Wildtown

Vampnessa said:


> Why did this have to happen with the coolest collectible ever made



exactly...


----------



## Lancelot

They should make a kracko collectible that is also only available via a lottery


----------



## cornimer

B3N said:


> They should make a kracko collectible that is also only available via a lottery



Y u do this


----------



## Lancelot

Vampnessa said:


> Y u do this



Specifically the white kracko emoji from discord, with a colour changing rainbow background


----------



## cornimer

B3N said:


> Specifically the white kracko emoji from discord, with a colour changing rainbow background


----------



## Nougat

Stalfos said:


> The exact same thing happened to me in the first draw. :/
> 
> And now I got two silver prizes in the bell boom lottery that only gave 1 bell each. I hope this gets cleared up soon.



Did you also alternate the same 3 numbers? If so I think you (or we, if I definitely used the numbers I think I did) still have a chance as it wouldn?t make sense then to win 3 runner up prizes as one of them should be a winning combo. Let?s cross our fingers that it can be figured out and we get a token rather than our entry fees back!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## XD001

Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## Stalfos

Nougat said:


> Did you also alternate the same 3 numbers? If so I think you (or we, if I definitely used the numbers I think I did) still have a chance as it wouldn’t make sense then to win 3 runner up prizes as one of them should be a winning combo. Let’s cross our fingers that it can be figured out and we get a token rather than our entry fees back!  *fingers crossed*



Yep. I alternated 1, 2 and 5 (1-2, 1-5 an 2-5) in the first draw and got 3 runner up prizes. As you say, it doesn't make any sense to get 3 runner up prizes if you've done that. I'd hate to see the "top win" just being a refund. :/ Mods are probably a bit stressed out over this as well and I know they're doing their best to sort this out. *fingers crossed*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vampnessa said:


> Why did this have to happen with the coolest collectible ever made



Agreed now I want it more badly than ever :/


----------



## Nougat

Stalfos said:


> Yep. I alternated 1, 2 and 5 (1-2, 1-5 an 2-5) in the first draw and got 3 runner up prizes. As you say, it doesn't make any sense to get 3 runner up prizes if you've done that. I'd hate to see the "top win" just being a refund. :/ Mods are probably a bit stressed out over this as well and I know they're doing their best to sort this out. *fingers crossed*



I also have 1 & 2 in my numbers, I used the same both draws. Eek, I really hope we have a decent shot here


----------



## Lancelot

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Agreed now I want it more badly than ever :/



Your lineup is dope wtf


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^I know right???

I also got a silver prize from the TBT raffle, but I know that the staff is doing their best to work out this issue so I'll just be patient.


Now to go buy some more raffle tickets for the kaleidoclover raffle


----------



## Jacob

Wildtown said:


> weird doll 2.0 anybody xD



I'm not signing this petition


----------



## Stella-Io

So, for those who 'won' the silver lotto prize, did they actually win or is that an error too? My log says I won 3 times :/ I don't feel like that's right.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I saw this quote in the shop:

_"Regarding the Bell Boom Week lotteries, please note that we will be setting a per-user limit of 3 tickets per drawing. This limit is not enforced by the system and it will allow you to purchase more, but please do not cross it or you will forfeit any earnings in that drawing later."_

Does that mean if I buy 3 tickets, it won't register as if I won? Help me out plz.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wildtown said:


> weird doll 2.0 anybody xD



look forward to the temporary release of the kaliedoclover collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I saw this quote in the shop:
> 
> _"Regarding the Bell Boom Week lotteries, please note that we will be setting a per-user limit of 3 tickets per drawing. This limit is not enforced by the system and it will allow you to purchase more, but please do not cross it or you will forfeit any earnings in that drawing later."_
> 
> Does that mean if I buy 3 tickets, it won't register as if I won? Help me out plz.



it means if the staff don't clear the excess in time, then you'd be disqualified from that drawing with no refunds

also, the limit is 3, so just don't go over that and you're good


----------



## cornimer

Paperboy012305 said:


> I saw this quote in the shop:
> 
> _"Regarding the Bell Boom Week lotteries, please note that we will be setting a per-user limit of 3 tickets per drawing. This limit is not enforced by the system and it will allow you to purchase more, but please do not cross it or you will forfeit any earnings in that drawing later."_
> 
> Does that mean if I buy 3 tickets, it won't register as if I won? Help me out plz.



I think it just means if you buy 4 or more tickets and you win, the staff will personally smite you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thank you for the compliments on my lineup guys I worked hard on it lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my lineup guys I worked hard on it lol



matching colors!


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> I saw this quote in the shop:
> 
> _"Regarding the Bell Boom Week lotteries, please note that we will be setting a per-user limit of 3 tickets per drawing. This limit is not enforced by the system and it will allow you to purchase more, but please do not cross it or you will forfeit any earnings in that drawing later."_
> 
> Does that mean if I buy 3 tickets, it won't register as if I won? Help me out plz.



Basically, the forum software doesn't hard cap you to 3 tickets, and you can buy more than 3, which is the limit the staff allows. Buying 4 or more will disqualify you from winnings for that drawing should you win.


----------



## Nougat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my lineup guys I worked hard on it lol



Oh yes, it really is super awesome!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh thanks guys.

I had collectible lineups a few times before. But a while after I stopped caring, because 1: I only have one of each collectible, and 2: It takes a long time and TBT to go around.


----------



## Stalfos

Stella-Io said:


> So, for those who 'won' the silver lotto prize, did they actually win or is that an error too? My log says I won 3 times :/ I don't feel like that's right.



We'll just have to wait and see I suppose. :/


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I'm confused. How do you Sell the turnip? this is my first time XD


----------



## cornimer

DubiousDelphine said:


> I'm confused. How do you Sell the turnip? this is my first time XD



If you go to your collectible inventory (which is in the shop tab), there is a column labeled "sell", and there will be a sell button across from the turnip!
(I wouldn't recommend selling now though...)


----------



## LambdaDelta

but just think of what you could do with 19 bells

you could buy almost 2 whole kaleidoclover tickets


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> but just think of what you could do with 19 bells
> 
> you could buy almost 2 whole kaleidoclover tickets



Oh snap, you right. 

*sells*

(I'd laugh my rear end off if I actually did, and won a token for the clover. I'd be rolling in Bells l0l)


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> but just think of what you could do with 19 bells
> 
> you could buy almost 2 whole kaleidoclover tickets



_Almost_ 2 whole lotto tickets. Not even a full 2, lol sad.

Update: Omg lol *LambdaDelta* I was joking


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

How much do you guys think a kaleidoclover will sell for if anyone wins one?  A big "if" at this point lmao.


----------



## Stella-Io

Well, based on the rates so far...

800 or more.

Also I have no idea what collectables are worth.


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How much do you guys think a kaleidoclover will sell for if anyone wins one?  A big "if" at this point lmao.



Idk but I already offered up my disco egg for one should I not win lmao :'(


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How much do you guys think a kaleidoclover will sell for if anyone wins one?  A big "if" at this point lmao.



depends: how much do weird dolls go for?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oh crap I already forgot about the turnip lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> depends: how much do weird dolls go for?



Alright currently selling kaleidoclovers for weird doll prices get them while they're hot


----------



## Paperboy012305

I should rack up more money here. (AKA, be more active here) Because look at what the lottery did to me! ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know it looks like I’m ok with money, but believe me. I was at 261 TBT yesterday.


----------



## Khaelis

Looks like no one won the clover lottery again!


----------



## Zane

Khaelis said:


> Looks like no one won the clover lottery again!



i can't even see the results for tonights draw Px


----------



## seliph

clover machine broke


----------



## toadsworthy

this is what capitalism does to you, time to revert to an anarchy


----------



## LambdaDelta

well that's one way to make the results fair to everyone


----------



## Paperboy012305

I would say rigged than broke. That’s what lotteries are after all.


----------



## Midoriya

Lottery: “you could win an exclusive Kaleidoclover collectible.”

*results don’t even show up for the lottery*

Random person: “oh wait, I won!” *takes out burnt book that has a five leaf clover on it* “wait, what is this?  This isn’t what I wanted.”  *throws book in trash*

*another random person picks book out of trash as Black Clover opening plays in background and previous person already left*


----------



## Chicha

Oh, I forgot to check the turnip buyback sell and buy today's tickets. x_x


----------



## LambdaDelta

turns out the real reason nobody ever used the lottery wasn't because the prizes vs the odds were ass, but because the entire lottery system was ass

- - - Post Merge - - -

also hey, 28 bell turnips now

COME AND SELL FOR ALMOST AN ENTIRE DAY'S WORTH OF KALEIDOCLOVER TICKETS, SO THE LOTTERY MACHINE MAY DEVOUR MORE

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok, now the results are showing

still no kaleidoclover winners


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> turns out the real reason nobody ever used the lottery wasn't because the prizes vs the odds were ass, but because the entire lottery system was ass
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also hey, 28 bell turnips now
> 
> COME AND SELL FOR ALMOST AN ENTIRE DAY'S WORTH OF KALEIDOCLOVER TICKETS, SO THE LOTTERY MACHINE MAY DEVOUR MORE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok, now the results are showing
> 
> still no kaleidoclover winners



Not like I use my TBT for anything else. May as well waste em' on the chance of getting a collectable. Although, calling it now that no one's gonna get one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

at this rate, the staff will have to raffle these things off


----------



## Jeremy

Hello everyone. Due to technical difficulties with the lottery system, it's not correctly identifying the winners of our clover drawings. Going forward, you can continue purchasing tickets from the shop, but we will be manually announcing the winners after each drawing occurs. This means that you may have won even if the system only gave you 1 bell. Here are our winners from the last 3 drawings:

*Drawing 1: 1, 2*
A r i a n e
Amilee
amye.miller
Biancasbotique
Hatori
MapleSilver
Sheila
Snowesque
Stalfos

*Drawing 2: 1, 3*
Blizzard
Cascade
Dedenne2
Dilgeer
gyro
kiwikenobi
N e s s
Nougat
Snowfell
Valzed
Vampnessa

*Drawing 3: 8, 4*
carackobama
Chibi.Hoshi
coney
gyro
ohkat
Oldcatlady
p e p p e r
SensaiGallade
ThatOneMarshalFangirl

The actual collectibles will be distributed later since this is now a manual process. Thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta

now what about the 1 tbt silver prize lotto?

also, congrats to all you people


----------



## King Dorado

Grats everybody!


----------



## Zane

YAAY congrats everyone who won so far !


----------



## Jacob

Congrats to all the winners so far! And to the staff for figuring out a solution so quick


----------



## Khaelis

Jeremy said:


> *Drawing 3: 8, 4*



I think I just died a little on the inside. Pretty sure I picked 8, 3. Heck.


----------



## Nougat

Congrats everyone!!! So glad to see my name there! Thanks staff for the quick solution and for the extra work this'll now undoubtedly take. <3

And *@Vampnessa*, I really wished you'd win one as you've been so raving about this collectible and you did! Yay! 


*@Jeremy*, I sent you a PM with a question about the drawings.. Thank you


----------



## Dacroze

Khaelis said:


> I think I just died a little on the inside. Pretty sure I picked 8, 3. Heck.



Same here, I picked 8, 2...

But congrats to everyone!


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten a Kaleidoclover so far!  I’m glad that it won’t be Weird Doll 2.0 thanks to the TBT Staff fixing the issue!


----------



## Amilee

aaah i won ;; yaaay <3


----------



## Nougat

Amilee said:


> aaah i won ;; yaaay <3



It will really suit your lineup!  Now the difficult task to pick one that will no longer be displayed..


----------



## Amilee

Nougat said:


> It will really suit your lineup!  Now the difficult task to pick one that will no longer be displayed..



haha yea, ill have to think about that xD


----------



## MasterM64

Amilee said:


> haha yea, ill have to think about that xD



Seeing how the colors of your lineup are, I would recommend deactivating the Moon Ball and keep the Love Ball active!


----------



## Amilee

MasterM64 said:


> Seeing how the colors of your lineup are, I would recommend deactivating the Moon Ball and keep the Love Ball active!



i actually thought about that but its just so great to see both balls there


----------



## cornimer

OMK OMK YAY I'M SO HAPPY
I knew 1 and 3 wouldn't let me down 
You're mine little rainbow clover <3 thanks for addressing the issue staff!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nougat said:


> Congrats everyone!!! So glad to see my name there! Thanks staff for the quick solution and for the extra work this'll now undoubtedly take. <3
> 
> And *@Vampnessa*, I really wished you'd win one as you've been so raving about this collectible and you did! Yay!
> 
> 
> *@Jeremy*, I sent you a PM with a question about the drawings.. Thank you



Tysm!!  <3 I'm really happy you won too!


----------



## Stalfos

*sees my name among the winners*: Yay, I won! 

*sees all the names of the others who also won*: Man, this thing ain't gonna be worth jack now. 

I kid, i kid! Thanks to the staff for clearing this up. And congrats to everyone who won.


----------



## Biancasbotique

oh yay!!! i won one!! oo thank you !!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> OMK OMK YAY I'M SO HAPPY
> I knew 1 and 3 wouldn't let me down
> You're mine little rainbow clover <3 thanks for addressing the issue staff!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tysm!!  <3 I'm really happy you won too!



yay V!!


----------



## cornimer

Biancasbotique said:


> oh yay!!! i won one!! oo thank you !!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yay V!!



Congrats to you too! I'm glad you got one


----------



## Biancasbotique

Vampnessa said:


> Congrats to you too! I'm glad you got one



thank you yay!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Weird Doll 2.0 huh? Don’t give the staff any ideas to make this a clue to an egg at the Easter Egg Hunt.

Luckily, it’s cancelled this year. Staffs words, not mine My attempt at being funny is useless...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I won a freaking kaleidoclover ahhhh!  Congrats to everyone else who won.  I'm so happy for you Vanessa


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I won a freaking kaleidoclover ahhhh!  Congrats to everyone else who won.  I'm so happy for you Vanessa



Congratulations my dear friend!


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I won a freaking kaleidoclover ahhhh!  Congrats to everyone else who won.  I'm so happy for you Vanessa



Thanks I'm so happy for you too!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Of course you had to win one. But congrats though.


----------



## Wildtown

EDIT-nvm found it still haven't won....


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Grats all y'all who won!!



I'll prob never get one, I have zero luck with this kinda thing...


----------



## seliph

whoa didn't expect to win one let alone two, thanks

gonna raffle one of them off, i don't need two and i feel like someone else would appreciate one


----------



## r a t

Congrats to all the winners!! i’m excited to see how these will all be incorporated in lineups, or if they end up being one of those collectibles that’re hidden 90% of the time lol 

btw (sorry if this has already been asked) is there a way to check your previous lottery ticket numbers from previous drawings?


----------



## Valzed

First - thank you Jeremy & the staff for figuring out & fixing the problem! I'm sorry this hasn't gone as smoothly as you had hoped. Thank you for everything you do!

Second - Congratulations to everyone who won so far!

Third - I can't believe I won one! Yay!

Fourth - Good luck to everyone for the rest of the drawings!


----------



## Coach

Congrats to all winners! It seems there will be much more in circulation than we thought originally, so that's good!

On another note, I mistakenly just purchased an additional lottery ticket for the upcoming bell draw so I'd like it removed if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Alienfish

oml yasss i won  gonna go great in lineup heck yes

grats to everyone


----------



## Antonio

Can you remove my fourth entry? I thought you guys did the drawing today already :/
Because my previous lottery entries is still there for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, congrats to the winners.


----------



## Cascade

Congrats to all the winners  I'm happy to get one.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I didn't even realize this event was happening. I think I entered the lottery now but I don't know for sure XD


----------



## Stella-Io

I should probably adjust my numbers for the next ticket, I don't like choosing numbers close together. But then again, this is random.


----------



## Nougat

Stella-Io said:


> I should probably adjust my numbers for the next ticket, I don't like choosing numbers close together. But then again, this is random.



Each drawing is unique, so statistically it doesn't matter if that can give you some peace of mind


----------



## seliph

Stella-Io said:


> I should probably adjust my numbers for the next ticket, I don't like choosing numbers close together. But then again, this is random.



i'm pretty sure i chose the same ones each time so i can assure you it really doesn't matter, just go with your gut


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When will the turnip price change? It?s already past 12:00 PM EDT.


----------



## LilD

Was there ever a drawing for the bell lottery last night? 

Congratulations to the kaleidoclover winners,  I hope I can get lucky!


----------



## LambdaDelta

nah, the bell drawing is every 2 days. next is tonight


----------



## LilD

Turnip price change 

It's a 28 bells now, ick


----------



## LambdaDelta

it was at 28 bells before


----------



## Justin

Sorry about that everyone. The price has been updated now!


----------



## LilD

Thanks for letting me know LD.

I hope next change is lots better!


----------



## LambdaDelta

this price isn't ****postable, I don't like it


----------



## LilD

Big Turnip  increase from the previous prices, tempting


----------



## kiwikenobi

Oh, wow, I won a clover! I had no idea! I bought more tickets for the next one because I thought no one had won one yet, including myself. Is it possible to win two or more of them?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

So people have won tokens, but no one has actually bought the clover yet?


----------



## Nougat

xSuperMario64x said:


> So people have won tokens, but no one has actually bought the clover yet?



They'll be distributed by the staff later on, as the Kaleidoclover lottery isn't working properly.


----------



## Snowesque

xSuperMario64x said:


> So people have won tokens, but no one has actually bought the clover yet?



I haven't received a Token.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm p sure at this point, the staff will skip the tokens entirely, and just go straight to kaleidoclover distribution


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh boy I sure wish those 3 silver prizes I 'won' are correct :*) Pretty sure atleast 2 of them are wrong, if not all 3.


----------



## Amilee

kiwikenobi said:


> Oh, wow, I won a clover! I had no idea! I bought more tickets for the next one because I thought no one had won one yet, including myself. Is it possible to win two or more of them?



yea someone already won two


----------



## Justin

kiwikenobi said:


> Oh, wow, I won a clover! I had no idea! I bought more tickets for the next one because I thought no one had won one yet, including myself. Is it possible to win two or more of them?



Sometimes we do limit winners to once per user because if it's a raffle with a set number of winners, they would be taking a slot from someone else. However with the way a lottery works, it doesn't actually affect anyone else's chances if they win more than one, so we're not doing that for this.


----------



## hestu

I picked 1-3 for the first and third raffles but not the second bc i'm an idiot apparently

I am dead inside


----------



## Nougat

hestu said:


> I picked 1-3 for the first and third raffles but not the second bc i'm an idiot apparently
> 
> I am dead inside



Ha, I thought I used the same numbers for all three draws, but apparently I switched out 2-1 for the first draw for another unlucky combo.. so I get your feeling  Keep using your numbers! You might get lucky, 3 chances out of 28


----------



## DubiousDelphine

woah 138 bells for a turnip


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If I don't get a token I will upload a video of myself crying for 10 minutes straight lol


----------



## Hatori

Ooh this a nice surprise, thank you so much to the staff for doing this! I knew my favorite number wouldn't let me down! Funnily enough, I put 8-2 for the 3rd drawing so I was pretty close on that one! Congratulations to the current and future winners for the raffles!


----------



## Bcat

DubiousDelphine said:


> woah 138 bells for a turnip



I'm holding out. I want more


----------



## Khaelis

Bcat said:


> I'm holding out. I want more



Amen! IT'S NOT ENOUGH! Go big, or go home broke! o/

It's not like 99 Bells is difficult to get, anyways lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: yes, but it's a 39 bell profit


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm holding out for somethin near 200, or if 200 comes first then I'd sell. I don't get out of bed for anythin less than 155.


----------



## JoJoCan

0.o I like free bells


----------



## Khaelis

Stella-Io said:


> I'm holding out for somethin near 200, or if 200 comes first then I'd sell. I don't get out of bed for anythin less than 155.



I'm betting on that last minute 500. Heheheh...

I'll settle for around 250-300


----------



## Jeremy

The previous Kaleidoclover winners should now have their collectibles! 

Also, I removed the duplicate tickets that a few people accidentally purchased for tonight's drawing.


----------



## cornimer

I love it so much I could cry


----------



## Wildtown

so cool!! ima just sell my turnip know and cry later if it goes up, XD but ill laugh if it just goes down


----------



## Khaelis

Good luck to everyone tonight, in both the clover and bell boom lotteries!


----------



## drowningfairies

I usually never have any luck, but I went ahead and tried for the lotteries.

They are still super fun to do. ~


----------



## MapleSilver

Wow I just discovered that I won a clover. Haven't been paying a lot of attention so it kind of took me by surprise.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm a bit curious about people's opinions regarding this new collectible. I'll admit I wasn't a huge fan of its design when I first saw it, but seeing it in my lineup, I think I'm starting to like it more.


----------



## seliph

MapleSilver said:


> Also, I'm a bit curious about people's opinions regarding this new collectible. I'll admit I wasn't a huge fan of its design when I first saw it, but seeing it in my lineup, I think I'm starting to like it more.



i don't really see me using it in a lineup, unless a bunch more rainbow collectibles are added in which case i just gotta

i kinda like how fun and silly it is though i'll say that


----------



## DubiousDelphine

MapleSilver said:


> Wow I just discovered that I won a clover. Haven't been paying a lot of attention so it kind of took me by surprise.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I'm a bit curious about people's opinions regarding this new collectible. I'll admit I wasn't a huge fan of its design when I first saw it, but seeing it in my lineup, I think I'm starting to like it more.



Considering it as its rare, I would definetly like it on my lineup. Like past events like Beach party or something, which i missed. i really want the tetris one, but no one will sell it....


----------



## Biancasbotique

Thank you so much for my clover!! it's so pretty yay!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

please fix the bell lottery too


----------



## kiwikenobi

I like the clover. I won it on my birthday, so it's extra special to me. 

Also, DubiousDelphine, from what I can tell looking at mine in my inventory, the Tetris Grid cannot be given away to anyone, it's attached to the person who it was awarded to forever, apparently.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

kiwikenobi said:


> I like the clover. I won it on my birthday, so it's extra special to me.
> 
> Also, DubiousDelphine, from what I can tell looking at mine in my inventory, the Tetris Grid cannot be given away to anyone, it's attached to the person who it was awarded to forever, apparently.



Well rip me


----------



## LambdaDelta

believe me, I'd trade my tetris grid if I could for a crescent moon glow wand


----------



## LilD

Oooo kaleidoclovers! I see that they were distributed, nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Two more silver prizes in the Bell Boom lottery...


----------



## LilD

Today's transaction log says I won silver prize twice? Weird


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DubiousDelphine said:


> i really want the tetris one, but no one will sell it....


The Tetris collectible can't be sold

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yay, more "you tried" prizes. Just what I like to see.


----------



## LambdaDelta

turnip price looks great once again


----------



## Jeremy

Here are our new Kaleidoclover collectible winners!

*Drawing 4: 3, 4*
ACNLover10
Lemonsky
MasterM64
Trundle

However, we also have some sad news! Since the entire lottery system has had so many issues, we will be canceling the bell lottery for the rest of the week. Instead, we will be replacing it with some good old fashioned giveaways, which will be announced tomorrow. If you already won a prize from its first 2 drawings, we will still send the bells to you manually (just like we have to do for the clovers). The clover lottery is not canceled though, so feel free to keep buying tickets for it each day and we'll keep distributing collectibles to the winners manually. Unfortunately, we'll have a lot of fixing to do before we bring bell boom week back again!


----------



## Zane

Aw man I think I had like 3-7 and 3-6 or something like that p:


----------



## brutalitea

Congrats Trundle!

I've entered for the first time.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> However, we also have some sad news! Since the entire lottery system has had so many issues, we will be canceling the bell lottery for the rest of the week. Instead, we will be replacing it with some good old fashioned giveaways, which will be announced tomorrow.



is that later today tomorrow or tomorrow tomorrow?


----------



## MasterM64

Hurray!  I actually won one! 

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten one so far!


----------



## Heyden

Congrats everyone who won :] only 4 this time hmm

Also I accidentally did the same number combo twice somehow and now I?ve got 4 tickets, please help


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> I love it so much I could cry



Aw, it suits your lineup SO well!!


----------



## Lemonsky

Me? A winner?  I feel pretty lucky now (especially since the collectible is also a clover)!


----------



## cornimer

Nougat said:


> Aw, it suits your lineup SO well!!



Yours too!!!
Congrats to today's winners! I had 3-4 yesterday but changed it today rip. Surprised it is so unpopular


----------



## Giddy

Man I think I changed mind to 3:8 oops
Good luck to everyone~and congrats to whom have already gotten one! Hopefully my numbers will match this time XD


----------



## DubiousDelphine

rip now its 89 bells for a turnip


----------



## Wildtown

?11:00 PM - Wildtown won 1 Bells with a ticket for the lottery ! Prize won: Silver Prize (2/4)?  wasn't i supposed to win 40 bells???


----------



## toadsworthy

So I entered the Kaleidoclover each time, this time I had one of the numbers but i never received a bell


----------



## Wildtown

toadsworthy said:


> So I entered the Kaleidoclover each time, this time I had one of the numbers but i never received a bell



i think there still working on that because they have to send the bells manually it will take longer!


----------



## cornimer

Wildtown said:


> ?11:00 PM - Wildtown won 1 Bells with a ticket for the lottery ! Prize won: Silver Prize (2/4)?  wasn't i supposed to win 40 bells???



It's glitched, the staff are going to fix it manually


----------



## Kamzitty

Im gonna go broke for this kaleidoclover lmaoo


----------



## Wildtown

Vampnessa said:


> It's glitched, the staff are going to fix it manually



oh okay thanks for the reply!


----------



## A r i a n e

thank you for the kaleidoclover, I love it! <3


----------



## Valzed

Congratulations to the newest winners!

Thank you, Jeremy, for letting us know about the Bell lottery being cancelled. Even though it didn't go as planned it was great fun! Thank you to all the staff for all they do!


----------



## cornimer

MapleSilver said:


> Also, I'm a bit curious about people's opinions regarding this new collectible. I'll admit I wasn't a huge fan of its design when I first saw it, but seeing it in my lineup, I think I'm starting to like it more.



I think it's my third favourite collectible ever, after yoshi egg and green balloon. I love it sooooo much, I love rainbow things and it's so cute and I was able to make a nice lineup with it! I was in love from the second I saw it <3


----------



## Nougat

Oh my.. Turnip price down to 46 bells!


----------



## Bcat

It's a bummer that the lottery isn't working. But as long as I get my 4 silver prizes eventually I'll be content


----------



## Khaelis

Nougat said:


> Oh my.. Turnip price down to 46 bells!



I'm predicting it to shoot up to like 280 tonight. Everyone's going to sell then in the morning it'll be like 400 lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MapleSilver said:


> Also, I'm a bit curious about people's opinions regarding this new collectible. I'll admit I wasn't a huge fan of its design when I first saw it, but seeing it in my lineup, I think I'm starting to like it more.



I'm honestly having a hard time making a lineup with it, to be honest.  I love the kaleidoclover's design but it doesn't really seem to match any of the existing collectibles.


----------



## Stalfos

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm honestly having a hard time making a lineup with it, to be honest.  I love the kaleidoclover's design but it doesn't really seem to match any of the existing collectibles.



Pretty hard to improve on the one you already had. 10/10


----------



## LambdaDelta

buy high, sell low. lose money. go, go, go


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> buy high, sell low. lose money. go, go, go



I've already committed to taking a loss. I'm not settling for anything less than 300. >: (


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I may actually start crying sooner than the end of this week ;~;


----------



## LilD

xSuperMario64x said:


> I may actually start crying sooner than the end of this week ;~;



Totally feel you.  I've been so close a few of the drawings, I have horrible luck. I think I may give up because I'm running out of bells.  It's a pretty collectible but I would like to save some bells for the next event.  I'm running out of threads to post in lol


----------



## Chicha

Congrats to everyone who won so far!


----------



## Biancasbotique

when is bell boom week gonna be over ? Im just wondering if I have enough bells for the kaleidolottery


----------



## cornimer

Biancasbotique said:


> when is bell boom week gonna be over ? Im just wondering if I have enough bells for the kaleidolottery



There are four raffles left!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Vampnessa said:


> There are four raffles left!




oh ok thanks V!!!


----------



## Khaelis

I'm honestly not expecting to win, I'm very unlucky. I'm probably going to have to pay an unreasonable amount for one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I expect less than nothing


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> I expect less than nothing



Wiser words cannot be uttered.


----------



## Wildtown

Khaelis said:


> I'm honestly not expecting to win, I'm very unlucky. I'm probably going to have to pay an unreasonable amount for one.



exactly D:


----------



## Khaelis

Wildtown said:


> exactly D:



Yeahhhh. I generally don't really care for collectables, but I'm a sucker for anything related to plants. 

And of coarse it's something I like and it's locked behind complete RNG lol


----------



## Wildtown

Khaelis said:


> Yeahhhh. I generally don't really care for collectables, but I'm a sucker for anything related to plants.
> 
> And of coarse it's something I like and it's locked behind complete RNG lol



yep... i just like the look and pretty much any collectible for that matter


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Seeing all these sad people is making me sad...if I win another kaleidoclover I'm going to host a giveaway I think.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean I'm fine either way, but I would not complain about more kaleidoclovers for all

if I win any, cool. if not, uh.... maybe something to work on after I finish my egg hunt


----------



## Bcat

gonna be honest: I don't care about the hallucinogenic clover I just want my lottery bells


----------



## LilD

Bcat said:


> gonna be honest: I don't care about the hallucinogenic clover I just want my lottery bells



Wonder what giveaway they plan in place of the bell boom lotto.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'll admit I'm wary of that, if only because I doubt my luck with a giveaway would be as reasonably decent as it has been with the bell lotto (which has been a good source of at least partial refunding for the kaleidoclover lotto)


----------



## DubiousDelphine

rip me i saw i won a silver prize and i only got one bell for it XD
and a "you tried prize" for kaleidoclover


----------



## LambdaDelta

jeremy has at least confirmed the rest of the bell lotto prizes will be distributed manually at a later point, so you should get the remainder eventually

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps, did anyone win gold or higher for that with r2? can't see full results anymore now that it was removed, so...


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> jeremy has at least confirmed the rest of the bell lotto prizes will be distributed manually at a later point, so you should get the remainder eventually
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ps, did anyone win gold or higher for that with r2? can't see full results anymore now that it was removed, so...



Pretty sure no one won gold or the grand prize while the bell lottery was active.


----------



## Justin

Nobody won them, but we believe those prizes may have been broken just like the clover prize, so that's another one of the reasons we've decided to cancel it. It's harder to manually run the numbers on that lottery since there's more variables.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> However, we also have some sad news! Since the entire lottery system has had so many issues, we will be canceling the bell lottery for the rest of the week. Instead, we will be replacing it with some good old fashioned giveaways, which will be announced tomorrow. If you already won a prize from its first 2 drawings, we will still send the bells to you manually (just like we have to do for the clovers). The clover lottery is not canceled though, so feel free to keep buying tickets for it each day and we'll keep distributing collectibles to the winners manually. Unfortunately, we'll have a lot of fixing to do before we bring bell boom week back again!



It's funny how at the beginning of the event yall talked about how broke the lottery system was, and even after fixing it up some it's still broken asf xDD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Nobody won them, but we believe those prizes may have been broken just like the clover prize, so that's another one of the reasons we've decided to cancel it. It's harder to manually run the numbers on that lottery since there's more variables.



I look forward to one of those silvers being a grand prize actually


----------



## HistoryH22

Honestly, I thought the reason why I had only received 1TBT was because it was dividing the price among the winners like a real lottery. Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing what other giveaways that will be happening!


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's funny how at the beginning of the event yall talked about how broke the lottery system was, and even after fixing it up some it's still broken asf xDD



it's just a lesson in never gambling

- - - Post Merge - - -



HistoryH22 said:


> Honestly, I thought the reason why I had only received 1TBT was because it was dividing the price among the winners like a real lottery.



pretty sure we should've been winning fractions of tbt in that case


----------



## Stella-Io

Man, I'm still not even sure if I won silver or not. Apparently I 'won' it two times in the same day, and another time, but I feel like these results are fake in someway. Welp, guess time will tell if I get like 120 bells from my 'silver prizes'.


----------



## LilD

Stella-Io said:


> Man, I'm still not even sure if I won silver or not. Apparently I 'won' it two times in the same day, and another time, but I feel like these results are fake in someway. Welp, guess time will tell if I get like 120 bells from my 'silver prizes'.



Yeah same happened here. 2 silvers in the same drawing.  Mods should combine the two same day silvers and give us the gold prize, it's only fair


----------



## Justin

If your log says you won a Silver Prize, then we are going to honour it. I do agree that some of it seems a bit off and we were probably going to end up subsequently reducing the prize amounts if the lottery continued. But it would be kinda mean to take away that prize after you've already been told you won it and it is Bell Boom Week after all, so it's okay if we end up giving out a few too many!


----------



## Wildtown

Justin said:


> If your log says you won a Silver Prize, then we are going to honour it. I do agree that some of it seems a bit off and we were probably going to end up subsequently reducing the prize amounts if the lottery continued. But it would be kinda mean to take away that prize after you've already been told you won it and it is Bell Boom Week after all, so it's okay if we end up giving out a few too many!



 this sounds nice


----------



## cornimer

*HEY STAFF* thanks for running this event even if it's not going exactly as planned, we really appreciate you taking the time to do stuff like this! Especially now that everything has to be manual and it's even more work!! And Laudine I know you already know I love it because you liked one of my other posts lol but stellar job on the kaleidoclover!!!

I know the event is only half over but never too early to be appreciative


----------



## Stella-Io

Justin said:


> If your log says you won a Silver Prize, then we are going to honour it. I do agree that some of it seems a bit off and we were probably going to end up subsequently reducing the prize amounts if the lottery continued. But it would be kinda mean to take away that prize after you've already been told you won it and it is Bell Boom Week after all, so it's okay if we end up giving out a few too many!



Woot woot, bells ftw. This'll help me get some more dream lineups*cough buy more tickets for a clover cough* thanks staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta

LilD said:


> Yeah same happened here. 2 silvers in the same drawing.  Mods should combine the two same day silvers and give us the gold prize, it's only fair



but that'd be a grand prize then

not that I'd complain


----------



## LilD

I got my tix in.  I picked some special numbers, _winning_ numbers


----------



## LambdaDelta

LilD said:


> I got my tix in.  I picked some special numbers, _winning_ numbers



did you roll 2 d8s like I might later maybe?


----------



## princepoke

hey, that means ill be getting 160tbt just from the silvers! thats pretty snazzy
also hngnggngnng kleidoclovers


----------



## Khaelis

LilD said:


> I got my tix in.  I picked some special numbers, _winning_ numbers



Wow, share. Don't keep them for yourself. >: (


----------



## DubiousDelphine

It showed me winning Silver prize like 2 times in one day XD do i just get it once. If i do, i dont really care


----------



## ali.di.magix

LambdaDelta said:


> did you roll 2 d8s like I might later maybe?



I got some of my numbers by a random number generator lol

Surely the lottery is based on random number generation, so if you try to replicate the TBT random number generation system then chance is on your side? ye idk what I'm on about either lmao


----------



## LilD

Khaelis said:


> Wow, share. Don't keep them for yourself. >: (



Used some numbers that have some meaning. I chose 23 because Michael Jordan.  And he's was a winner so...


----------



## princepoke

i just lie down, pick one starter and consecutive numbers for the 2nd numbers
its easy and doesnt force me to think too much jejdjd


----------



## Koi Karp

Think it might be 6,3


----------



## MasterM64

Looks like 105 won so I am curious to see how many clover winners there are out of the 105!


----------



## princepoke

theres definitely a 3 there, since i had 3 as my starting in all of my tickets *and got 3 u trieds
and seeing how u say it might be 6,3 bobo, not 3,6
mmmayb they also accept if the numbers are flipped?(ie. order doesnt matter)


----------



## Jeremy

Congrats to the winners of tonight's Kaleidocover drawing!

*Drawing 5: 3, 6*
Ably.Saucey
Bobo
Chibi.Hoshi
digimon
drowningfairies
duckyducky
gobby
hestu
Jacob
Kirbystarship
Vampnessa
xbittersweetx

And as promised, here is our first bell giveaway of the event! 30 free bells that can be redeemed for the next 24 hours.

*Click here to redeem your free bells*





The previous clover and bell lotteries will have the rest of their collectibles and bells distributed tomorrow.


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations to everyone who got a Kaleidoclover this time around!


----------



## toadsworthy

at least the bells give us another free day of disappointment


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yay Vanessa!  Congrats to everyone else as well.


----------



## mogyay

congrats to the winners!!! i rly hope i can luck out soon


----------



## drowningfairies

Oh my gosh I didn't expect to ever win anything!

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Paperboy012305

I still have yet to win one. I?d like to be one of the popular members who have one.


----------



## Biancasbotique

omg 174 bells for turnips yay!


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh cool, it's one of those giveaways


----------



## digimon

yay! ;u; i really thought i wasn't going to win one and would have to struggle trying to find one to buy
thank you staff for holding this event and congrats to the winners!


----------



## The Pennifer

Congrats to all the kaleidoscope winners!  
I am holding on to faint hope ... it seems that I have won a silver but am waiting for confirmation ... 
hmmmm turnip thoughts ... to sell or not to sell ...


----------



## Shinigamii

Congrats to all the kaleidoscope winners and happy i won one as well cx ♥


----------



## Nougat

Congrats all new winners! And thanks staff for the 30 bells 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xbittersweetx said:


> Congrats to all the kaleidoscope winners and happy i won one as well cx ♥



Aw, how pretty is your lineup?!


----------



## Sweetley

Welp, guess I'm gonna give up to try to win a Kaleidoclover. I have terrible luck when it comes to lotteries...

Congrats to all the winners so far and thanks for the free TBT as well as the event staff.


----------



## Nougat

Eclipsa said:


> Welp, guess I'm gonna give up to try to win a Kaleidoclover. I have terrible luck when it comes to lotteries...
> 
> Congrats to all the winners so far and thanks for the free TBT as well as the event staff.



If it makes you feel any better about your luck, I usually also have zero luck when it comes to these things. You never know!


----------



## friedegg

I have no idea when to sell my turnip. Like 174 is a pretty good price! But I also don't want to sell if it goes up tomorrow hmmm


----------



## cornimer

Eyyy 36 pulls through!! Now I have a clover to share


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Another day of not winning ;;


----------



## hestu

YES THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LilD

Pfffft. At least we get bells for some entries.  Congrats to the winners.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good turnip price. Anyone holding out for like 300+?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I doubt the turnip price will go up above 200+. But it was in 200 something I believe.


----------



## Stella-Io

175 is good for me, I may accidentally forget to check what with work actually picking up. It's a 75 bell profit, almost bringig me to 300. If it goes up, oh well, I get 75 bells. I'd call that good.


----------



## cornimer

I double checked and the highest turnip price last event (which was November 2017) was 218tbt. 
Do with that info what you want!


----------



## LilD

Vampnessa said:


> I double checked and the highest turnip price last event (which was November 2017) was 218tbt.
> Do with that info what you want!



Wasn't here for the last Turnip event so I appreciate the info.  C'mon Joan!


----------



## Wildtown

more disappointment D: also this is my 2000th post!!


----------



## Shinigamii

Nougat said:


> Congrats all new winners! And thanks staff for the 30 bells
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, how pretty is your lineup?!



aww thank you cx <3


----------



## Bcat

I sold the turnip! It'll probably go up later, but almost doubling my money is good enough for me.


----------



## Coach

Sold my turnip with a decent profit so I'm happy! Also crossing my fingers that I'll win a clover as there's a few chances left. Congrats again to everyone who won today!


----------



## honeyaura

Anyone know the profit for the turnip if I sold it now? Or is that cheating lol

edit: nvm saw past posts!


----------



## duckyducky

OH MY GOSH WHAT???  Nooo way. (Congrats other winners! <3)


----------



## Valzed

Congratulations to the newest winners! Thank you so much for the 30 TBT!


----------



## HistoryH22

Ooof. My number was 2-5 yesterday. So close. Congrats to the winners and thanks for the free bells!


----------



## Nougat

Sold back my turnip just now! Totally happy with slightly more than double the investment. Now I’ll just ignore any future reporting of a big spike


----------



## Sweetley

Nougat said:


> If it makes you feel any better about your luck, I usually also have zero luck when it comes to these things. You never know!



Hm, well, maybe I will give it another try. Who knows, maybe I have luck this time. ^^"


----------



## Lemonsky

When are the kaleidoclovers given to the winners? I apparently won one but haven't received it yet.


----------



## Paperboy012305

*Sees turnip price*

*OKAY I’M GONNA SELL NOW!!!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just sold it. I won’t be mad if the selling price is 500+


----------



## Stella-Io

Aw damn the price went up since I sold it.

Oh well. I still got a good amount.


----------



## Midoriya

When’s mah two bell lottery silver prizes going to be distributed?  Patiently awaiting this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xRileyx said:


> When’s mah two bell lottery silver prizes going to be distributed?  Patiently awaiting this.



I think they said it would be distributed tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just sold my white turnip! Feels good to be getting close to 1k again, since I bought all those collectibles ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> *Sees turnip price*
> 
> *OKAY I’M GONNA SELL NOW!!!*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just sold it. I won’t be mad if the selling price is 500+



I seriously doubt it'll get that high. I checked the turnip prices for the last event that they had it, and I think at most it went up to around 240 tbt, so 213 isn't bad at all.


----------



## cornimer

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think they said it would be distributed tomorrow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also just sold my white turnip! Feels good to be getting close to 1k again, since I bought all those collectibles ^o^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt it'll get that high. I checked the turnip prices for the last event that they had it, and I think at most it went up to around 240 tbt, so 213 isn't bad at all.



The highest last event was 218 so 213 is right around there!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well if that’s the case, I’m sure it’ll stay this way, then only sell for 90 bells tomorrow and 30 bells in the PM.


----------



## Nougat

Unless they make it resemble a big spike of course and it hits 500+ tomorrow 
I didn’t want to take the risk so I sold.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I sold my turnip too.  I'm quite satisfied with the profit I made. c:


----------



## Cascade

not yet.. I'll wait 5 more tries.


----------



## digimon

i want to sell my turnip so badly...but something is telling me to wait ;o; i feel like i’ll regret it if i sell it now


----------



## Khaelis

digimon said:


> i want to sell my turnip so badly...but something is telling me to wait ;o; i feel like i’ll regret it if i sell it now



Accept nothing less than 250! Take the loss otherwise! Go big or go home broke!


----------



## LambdaDelta

5000 or bust


----------



## LilD

Same.  I almost did but going for the big score! Watch it not go past 99 for the duration of the event.  =)


----------



## Coach

Well, since I sold it already I'm sure it'll continue to raise knowing my luck! You're welcome, everyone.


----------



## The Pennifer

I caved and sold mine too

I know I might be sorry, but more than double is a nice profit


----------



## Holla

I haven’t had any luck yet so I’ll just rock my Spring Shamrock in the meantime for good luck.


----------



## Stalfos

213 bells. That's my que.


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Khaelis said:


> Accept nothing less than 250! Take the loss otherwise! Go big or go home broke!



Preach it, baby!


----------



## LilD

Oh man, that's pretty high.  Think I'm selling but idk.  Ahhh


----------



## Khaelis

Eh, I'm bored! I'm gonna predict today's Clover numbers: 2, 7.

5 TBT I'm not even close, lol.


----------



## seliph

Khaelis said:


> Eh, I'm bored! I'm gonna predict today's Clover numbers: 2, 7.
> 
> 5 TBT I'm not even close, lol.



nah it's gonna be 3 and 7 i'm calling it

i'm definitely not saying that 'cause those are the numbers i picked


----------



## LambdaDelta

I hope you both are wrong


----------



## Stella-Io

With my trash luck, I can tell you it will _not_ be
3-5
6-4 (or 4-6 if you will)
2-7

Even thou I feel confident with these numbers, I still will not win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I want to say 3-6


----------



## Khaelis

gyro said:


> nah it's gonna be 3 and 7 i'm calling it
> 
> i'm definitely not saying that 'cause those are the numbers i picked



I can work with this because I picked: 

4-8
*3-7*
2-6


----------



## Paperboy012305

I accidentally entered in the same numbers twice because I couldn’t view it I guessed. I have no chance of winning now.


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> I accidentally entered in the same numbers twice because I couldn’t view it I guessed. I have no chance of winning now.



But what if that number wins?! Score. #Positivity


----------



## princepoke

i hope its 6-4/4-6 unlike the above said cuz thats what i chose dkfjdfkdfkdjksdfjd
or 6-7 or 6-5 works too


----------



## Paperboy012305

If that number did win, I have two of them, will I win two tokens to get the collectible?


----------



## princepoke

i believe so/i think so, yeah :-U


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> If that number did win, I have two of them, will I win two tokens to get the collectible?



I'd imagine that's how it works. Would be no different of running the same 5 numbers on a real lottery ticket 3 times and winning 20$ on each.


----------



## cornimer

I don't think you would get two. Staff are handing out clovers manually. The token system is broken - you are not awarded tokens, just clovers themselves, via the staff placing them in your inventory.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope you both are wrong


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


>



what is that thing that looks like half of a gba sp with n64 game cart contacts on top?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> I don't think you would get two. Staff are handing out clovers manually. The token system is broken - you are not awarded tokens, just clovers themselves, via the staff placing them in your inventory.



pretty sure justin already confirmed winning multiples in a drawing was possible, since you're not taking away others' chances

and winning 3 tokens or 3 clovers is the same end result either way


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> what is that thing that looks like half of a gba sp with n64 game cart contacts on top?



your guess is as good as mine, i always thought it was a game cartridge but i have no idea


----------



## Khaelis

gyro said:


> your guess is as good as mine, i always thought it was a game cartridge but i have no idea



It must be a very small TV meant for cats, as cat is sad at TV show it is watching.


----------



## LambdaDelta

no silver prize tbt for me

do we have 2 or 3 rounds left? I forget


----------



## Khaelis

Whoa, 118 winners for 1/2 numbers for Clover. Hopefully lot of winners!

Edit: whoa, just got awarded for bell boom lottery. +120 TBT. Heck yes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, hey. looks like the bell lottery earnings have been manually distributed too

cool


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm actually gonna be really sad if I for some reason end up having to shell out a crapload of tbt just to get one of these things. How frustrating. Wasting my tbt for nothing...

On a side note, yay I got my silver prize tbt!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

oof i got 2 you tried prizes. hope my last ticket gives me clover


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> no silver prize tbt for me
> 
> do we have 2 or 3 rounds left? I forget



2, I think. March 22, 12AM and March 23, 12AM.


----------



## Flare

Welp got 2 you tried prizes for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Khaelis

Flare said:


> Welp got 2 you tried prizes for the 3rd day in a row.



I haven't gotten it a single time this entire week. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> 2, I think. March 22, 12AM and March 23, 12AM.



yeah, my dumbass self just remembered "oh, I can just check the information and count up how many drawings have been done already"

6 drawings so far, so 2 left to go


----------



## DubiousDelphine

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, my dumbass self just remembered "oh, I can just check the information and count up how many drawings have been done already"
> 
> 6 drawings so far, so 2 left to go



Good luck to the people who havent recieved one like me


----------



## Khaelis

DubiousDelphine said:


> Good luck to the people who havent recieved one like me



And will likely not receive one and will have to give the guy who probably won 3 of them 5,000 TBT for it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DubiousDelphine said:


> Good luck to the people who havent recieved one like me



Yeah seriously we're gonna need all the luck we can get

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> And will likely not receive one and will have to give the guy who probably won 3 of them 5,000 TBT for it.



Yeah no kidding


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, at this point I'm far more hoping for better luck next month


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, at this point I'm far more hoping for better luck next month



As much as I enjoy the fun, I am really not a fan of these complete RNG-fest collectables. Some people ARE waaaay luckier than they need to be, and they benefit from it so greatly that's it kills the fun a bit. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Khaelis said:


> As much as I enjoy the fun, I am really not a fan of these complete RNG-fest collectables. Some people ARE waaaay luckier than they need to be, and they benefit from it so greatly that's it kills the fun a bit. :/



Especially with a collectible this nice. Like couldn't we have been given a better chance?


----------



## Jeremy

Congrats to tonight's clover winners!

*Drawing 6: 7, 8*
ali.di.magix
Coach
friedegg
Verecund

All collectibles and bells from this drawing and the previous ones have also been distributed. There's not much time left in Bell Boom Week, so get your luckiest numbers ready for the remaining Kaleidoclover drawings! Also be sure to check this thread for another giveaway before the event ends!


----------



## seliph

xSuperMario64x said:


> Especially with a collectible this nice. Like couldn't we have been given a better chance?



with all due respect, assuming you're able to afford tickets every round everyone's chances here are completely equal so i don't know how much more of a chance you want, like yeah rng sucks but it's literally the only way for every single person to have the exact same chances of winning as everyone else.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> As much as I enjoy the fun, I am really not a fan of these complete RNG-fest collectables. Some people ARE waaaay luckier than they need to be, and they benefit from it so greatly that's it kills the fun a bit. :/



I mean it's not really like there's much any way to game the system, so hey

it'd probably be either that or restock wars. pick your poison


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations to the winners!  I was so close (did 76 for one of my tickets)! lol


----------



## Khaelis

gyro said:


> with all due respect, assuming you're able to afford tickets every round everyone's chances here are completely equal so i don't know how much more of a chance you want, like yeah rng sucks but it's literally the only way for every single person to have the exact same chances of winning as everyone else.



RNG does not treat everyone equally. I've played enough RPGs with rare drops and MMORPGs to know this. Some people are handed everything because they have several horseshoes chained around their existence. 

I am not one of those people, and I want a clover qq


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, god that drawing number is messing with my brain

I actually thought jeremy typed an extra number by mistake for a second


----------



## Zane

whoooop I had 8-6 kill me

Congrats to the winners tho !! I'm having a good time even if my luck sucks :]


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> RNG does not treat everyone equally. I've played enough RPGs with rare drops and MMORPGs to know this. Some people are handed everything because they have several horseshoes chained around their existence.
> 
> I am not one of those people, and I want a clover qq



solution: roll some d8s


----------



## Paperboy012305

That’s it, I’m done.


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> solution: roll some d8s



The last time I had to roll one, I lost it somehow.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also hey, turnip price went down (still a profit though)

how risky are all you people?


----------



## MasterM64

Khaelis said:


> RNG does not treat everyone equally. I've played enough RPGs with rare drops and MMORPGs to know this. Some people are handed everything because they have several horseshoes chained around their existence.
> 
> I am not one of those people, and I want a clover qq



As someone who has an understanding of how random number generation works in a programming perspective, the only time random number generators have trends (or essentially favor certain people going off of the context of your post) is if they are a pseudo random number generator which is caused by seeding (which is usually based off of the time). With a real random number generator, there is no bias/trending. I am unsure what RNG the lottery system on here uses, but it seems very random from what I can tell!


----------



## LambdaDelta

regardless, I'm not even sure if we could gather trends insomuch from just 8 days

and I mean if there are any, then all the more power to people that notice them imo


----------



## Vikaela

I never win anything.
So close, yet so far :c


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wooo I got 120 TBT from my silver Bell Boom prizes thank you staff!  Congrats to tonight's winners as well.


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> regardless, I'm not even sure if we could gather trends insomuch from just 8 days
> 
> and I mean if there are any, then all the more power to people that notice them imo



Is it just me, or have the winning numbers been uncannily close together for three of the drawings?

E.g. (1,2), (3,4), and (7,8)

It’s kind of just something I picked up while watching the lotteries play out.


----------



## LambdaDelta

xRileyx said:


> Is it just me, or have the winning numbers been uncannily close together for three of the drawings?
> 
> E.g. (1,2), (3,4), and (7,8)
> 
> It’s kind of just something I picked up while watching the lotteries play out.



1,2
1,3
8,4
3,4
3,6
7,8

prediction: 4,2 followed by 5,6

though seriously, there's similarities, but I'm still not sure I'd call it a trend or anything you can discern a pattern with. remember, correlation≠causation, and with a pool as small as this one to pick from, there's almost certain to be similarities in one way or another


----------



## princepoke




----------



## ali.di.magix

Jeremy said:


> Congrats to tonight's clover winners!
> 
> *Drawing 6: 7, 8*
> ali.di.magix
> Coach
> friedegg
> Verecund
> 
> All collectibles and bells from this drawing and the previous ones have also been distributed. There's not much time left in Bell Boom Week, so get your luckiest numbers ready for the remaining Kaleidoclover drawings! Also be sure to check this thread for another giveaway before the event ends!



I knew my two fave numbers 7 and 8 would bring me luck!! Yaaaas
Congrats to everyone else who has won so far, and to the people who haven't been trying! Luck will come to you guys too


----------



## Nougat

Congrats everyone! Now just one draw left, if I'm correct..? I'll have a good think about the numbers!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> Congrats everyone! Now just one draw left, if I'm correct..? I'll have a good think about the numbers!



2 left, the upcoming one included


----------



## Nougat

LambdaDelta said:


> 2 left, the upcoming one included



Ohhh, awesome!


----------



## Jenni79

Congrats winners! Lady luck HATES me. LOL


----------



## Sweetley

Yeah, I give up for real now. It's just a waste of TBT at this point. There is a good reason why
I don't like lotteries at all... ._.


----------



## princepoke

damn yall rlly likin that beggin squidward meme thank u so much (crying)

also @eclipsa id be more than willing to give u money to buy tickets instead of me for the raffle 1/2 jk sdfjkl


----------



## Amilee

noo i missed yesterdays turnip price 
oh god i hope it raises one more time


----------



## duckyducky

Congrats winners! 
Excited for the last drawings!! : O


----------



## friedegg

omg i actually won :') I have the worst luck ever haha so that was so unexpected!


----------



## Dacroze

Yay, I just got 80TBT from the silver prices. Thanks guys!

Also congrats to all the winners and good luck to everyone for the last two drawings!


----------



## LilD

Jenni79 said:


> Congrats winners! Lady luck HATES me. LOL



Yeah she better watch her back.   (?̀o?́)ง


----------



## cornimer

I'm kind of confused why people are saying that RNG isn't fair or isn't random, I totally understand being sad if you haven't won yet but it's a pretty fair system imo. Everyone has the same amount of chances to win unless you're broke and can't afford 3 tickets (in which case PM me I'll help you out), and the numbers are random. Unless you think the staff is being like "we like gyro and vanessa, let's look up what numbers they chose and those will be the numbers" (I'm namedropping us because I think we are the only ones that won two) then I don't see how it would be unfair. It's a better system than restock wars which is literally "whoever has the fastest computer gets the collectible", and better than a regular raffle imo because there are way more winners. 

For everyone that hasn't won yet I hope you win on the last two nights! Sorry if it's annoying to be lectured by someone that already won but I don't want the staff to be discouraged from running events because people are complaining that RNG isn't fair.


----------



## Stella-Io

xRileyx said:


> Is it just me, or have the winning numbers been uncannily close together for three of the drawings?
> 
> E.g. (1,2), (3,4), and (7,8)
> 
> It?s kind of just something I picked up while watching the lotteries play out.



This! This is why I've been thinking about changing my numbers, because 1 they're close together and 2 alot of them have 3 in them.

My luck sucks thou, so, idk what to do about that.


----------



## LilD

It's a valuable and extremely pretty collectible.  People are naturally going to feel left out, losing stinks.  From the beginning the raffles had problems so I'm sure that it added to the equation of bad feelings.  RNG, is RNG.  I'm going to keep trying the last 2 drawings, because I trust that the staff is running this fairly.  As someone who hasn't won a kaleidoclover yet, I get the saltiness.  You can't win if you don't try though. Theres always more events around the corner.

I found this and it perfectly fits my feelings and I hope you guys get a laugh out of it just like I did https://youtu.be/3KquFZYi6L0

Wishing luck to everyone looking for that first kaleidoclover, let's be positive


----------



## slatka

Good Luck to everybody who's going to be participating in the last two lotteries, Hopefully we win and if we don't there's always the next event hehe


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oops I totally missed this happening, but I was able to enter one lottery. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Wildtown

oof, still no luck...


----------



## toadsworthy

The same people complaining about this won’t be happy in a month when the egg hunt comes back


----------



## LilD

toadsworthy said:


> The same people complaining about this won’t be happy in a month when the egg hunt comes back



This is the real struggle. I'm looking forward to it and not lol


----------



## princepoke

honestly im still tallying my first active yer in tbt this yr, so all these events are absolutely new to me and im just Hoping That I Get That Bread

(also i feel so accomplished... spare clovers mam squidward hit 9 likes and ive never gotten anything thats gottten so many likes ensive


----------



## honeyaura

toadsworthy said:


> The same people complaining about this won’t be happy in a month when the egg hunt comes back



I've never participated, what is it exactly?


----------



## LilD

The staff put together a hunt for eggs spread out across the forums.  It includes riddles, questions and other egg hunting clues. The clues can be easy and other times, super hard (at least for me).  Once the event is near over, the shop opens up and you can trade the eggs you found for egg collectibles.  The person whose can get all the clues and questions correct, a gold egg is awarded.  The egg collectibles change year to year.  It can be really frustrating but also really rewarding when you find the answer your looking for.  I'm hoping that someone could explain it better for you.  I would go check out past years Easter Egg hunt threads in the Bulletin Board to get a better idea.


----------



## toadsworthy

Egg hunt Easter event is when they hide pics of eggs through the forums, you click on them to get one egg currency. Find multiple eggs to earn more egg collectibles.... all the clues are riddles referring to places on the forums and some can be...... vague


----------



## xSuperMario64x

toadsworthy said:


> The same people complaining about this won?t be happy in a month when the egg hunt comes back



Though the egg hunt isn't as quite as bad, as it's based less on luck and more on wits/knowledge. This event is pure luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ali.di.magix said:


> I knew my two fave numbers 7 and 8 would bring me luck!! Yaaaas
> Congrats to everyone else who has won so far, and to the people who haven't been trying! Luck will come to you guys too



Congrats on that totally rad clover!! 

Also please give me some luck Nessa I really need it right now lol


----------



## Bcat

I have my 4 silver lottery prizes! Therefore I?m a happy camper.


----------



## Wildtown

toadsworthy said:


> The same people complaining about this won?t be happy in a month when the egg hunt comes back



xd sounds fun and all because ive never done it!


----------



## Nougat

I’m really looking forward to that egg hunt! Part to discover the new eggs, and part because I think it’ll be fun. Are the clues always in recent threads, or can they also be hidden away in threads that are months/years old? 

Best of luck to everyone for the last two drawings.


----------



## cornimer

Nougat said:


> I’m really looking forward to that egg hunt! Part to discover the new eggs, and part because I think it’ll be fun. Are the clues always in recent threads, or can they also be hidden away in threads that are months/years old?
> 
> Best of luck to everyone for the last two drawings.



Last year there was one in a thread from 2016


----------



## You got mail!

Are there any more lotteries left? Didn’t realize something was going on until now.


----------



## cornimer

You got mail! said:


> Are there any more lotteries left? Didn’t realize something was going on until now.



There are two kaleidoclover drawings left!


----------



## You got mail!

xbittersweetx said:


> Congrats to all the kaleidoscope winners and happy i won one as well cx ♥


Congratulations ahhh :3


----------



## Nougat

You got mail! said:


> Are there any more lotteries left? Didn’t realize something was going on until now.



Two more!


----------



## You got mail!

How do I buy tickets to enter the drawing?


----------



## cornimer

You got mail! said:


> How do I buy tickets to enter the drawing?



Shop -> lotteries (on the left hand side menu) -> buy ticket)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I’m going to love this Easter Egg Hunt. I’ve been training myself trying to find out which thread post would be where and hopefully know where to look.

I’m not going for the Gold Egg, because there will always be an egg that looks far better than the Gold Egg.


----------



## You got mail!

Vampnessa said:


> Shop -> lotteries (on the left hand side menu) -> buy ticket)



Thank you! I was usuing the link in the first post of this so I was confused for a sec lol


----------



## honeyaura

I'll buy some tickets, only two days left but worth a shot.

edit: Oh and thanks to everyone answering about the easter egg hunt, sounds tedious but fun lol. Let's see if I can handle it.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Easter egg Hunt..I saw the clues, and I told myself "I'm dum dum"

lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

To those who already got kaleidoclover , are you still buying three tickets? I am not buying just two 

If you want the third slot, send me 10 TBT and I will play the number for you...

- - - Post Merge - - -

speaking of which, this is question for staff!! if we play the same numbers over and over like say 1-3 three times ( I mean bought it 3 times) and it wins, will you get three clover prizes?


----------



## Coach

Whoa, I won! Also glad to have received the TBT for my silver prizes today.


----------



## Lancelot

I love all the newbies saying they're excited about the egg hunt, unaware of the pure hell it actually is. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Koi Karp

Is there a date for the easter egg hunt?


----------



## hestu

Bobo said:


> Is there a date for the easter egg hunt?



Easter


----------



## Koi Karp

hestu said:


> Easter



So late April? Is it on the weekend of Easter usually?


----------



## Bcat

*war flashbacks about the egg riddles*


----------



## cornimer

Bobo said:


> So late April? Is it on the weekend of Easter usually?



Yeah it starts the Saturday (the day before Easter) and runs for like 48 hours


----------



## Paperboy012305

2015’s Egg# 10...

I swear I could have found it as well. I was even thinking of it being F-Zero music before I was sleeping. I was even in the exact thread where it was found, but I didn’t dig deep enough. *Infinite Facepalms*


----------



## Nougat

I got three tickets again, using three numbers provided by my other half. It takes the pressure off deciding on the numbers myself 

- - - Post Merge - - -



B3N said:


> I love all the newbies saying they're excited about the egg hunt, unaware of the pure hell it actually is. Ignorance is bliss



heyyy leave a newbie be! any tactics to share though?


----------



## Valzed

Congratulations to the newest winners!

I'm super interested in the Egg Hunt because I had the flu & completely missed out on last year's which should have been my first one. This April will be my first Egg Hunt. I was lucky enough to purchase some beautiful eggs from previous years but I really want to earn one on my own. I just realized I probably sound like a doofus saying that.


----------



## Lancelot

Nougat said:


> heyyy leave a newbie be! any tactics to share though?



Justin would probably ban me if I gave tips


----------



## Nougat

B3N said:


> Justin would probably ban me if I gave tips



Oh, okay.. I didn't know it was that strict. I thought you just couldn't share tips about where exact clues were hidden. Sorry! 
I think I'll just roam the forums endlessly for 48h hours to find whatever I can't find.


----------



## Lancelot

Nougat said:


> Oh, okay.. I didn't know it was that strict. I thought you just couldn't share tips about where exact clues were hidden. Sorry!
> I think I'll just roam the forums endlessly for 48h hours to find whatever I can't find.



That was a joke haha, but yeah we can't share clues. Best tip is just look at the old threads before hand so you know what you're doing


----------



## Paperboy012305

You must examine the clue carefully, so you can find it easier. But if you can’t, we’ll then good luck finding it.

It’s best to actually be there and memorize it so you’ll know where to look.


----------



## LambdaDelta

LilD said:


> The staff put together a hunt for eggs spread out across the forums.  It includes riddles, questions and other egg hunting clues. The clues can be easy and other times, super hard (at least for me).  Once the event is near over, the shop opens up and you can trade the eggs you found for egg collectibles.  The person whose can get all the clues and questions correct, a gold egg is awarded.  The egg collectibles change year to year.  It can be really frustrating but also really rewarding when you find the answer your looking for.  I'm hoping that someone could explain it better for you.  I would go check out past years Easter Egg hunt threads in the Bulletin Board to get a better idea.



could've sworn the shop is open right from the start

and the golden egg is for the first person to get all the clues and trade the eggs in for it. you can still miss out on or otherwise skip it by buying any other eggs from the shop beforehand

- - - Post Merge - - -



B3N said:


> I love all the newbies saying they're excited about the egg hunt, unaware of the pure hell it actually is. Ignorance is bliss



I'm excited about the egg hunt


----------



## Nougat

B3N said:


> That was a joke haha, but yeah we can't share clues. Best tip is just look at the old threads before hand so you know what you're doing



Thanks


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> could've sworn the shop is open right from the start
> 
> and the golden egg is for the first person to get all the clues and trade the eggs in for it. you can still miss out on or otherwise skip it by buying any other eggs from the shop beforehand
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited about the egg hunt



You're crazy cookoo nuts


----------



## xSuperMario64x

B3N said:


> I love all the newbies saying they're excited about the egg hunt, unaware of the pure hell it actually is. Ignorance is bliss



I know how ridiculous and frustrating it can be, but I'm still hyped for it 

Especially since last year was my first year and that's when they pulled the april fools prank and make all the eggs look like wacky childlike wonder creations instead of what they actually were. That was incredibly frustrating. This time around we'll actually be able to tell what the eggs are so it won't be as bad.

(btw not trying to jinx myself here, please don't pull that prank again staff pls and ty)

- - - Post Merge - - -



B3N said:


> You're crazy cookoo nuts



The totally rad easter eggs honestly make the struggle worthwhile


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> You're crazy cookoo nuts



I have to be to want to obtain every egg collectible

also, where's the new turnip price? it's been over 2 hours


----------



## MapleSilver

I'm excited to see the new egg collectibles. Slightly dreading the egg hunt though. At least this year I won't be _completely_ lost.


----------



## Stella-Io

toadsworthy said:


> The same people complaining about this won?t be happy in a month when the egg hunt comes back



But most, if not all, of the eggs I don't feel a need for. I'd probably raffle mine.


----------



## DaCoSim

I LUV the egg hunt!!!!! I decent at it. Not great, but decent.


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is something I wondered. If you create another account just so you can get the egg currency on threads you know where to find them, and buy an egg collectible just so it can be given to your main account, could you be banned from any ongoing Easter Egg Hunts and possibly be banned on the forums?

I’d say yes, but your thoughts?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is something I wondered. If you create another account just so you can get the egg currency on threads you know where to find them, and buy an egg collectible just so it can be given to your main account, could you be banned from any ongoing Easter Egg Hunts and possibly be banned on the forums?
> 
> I’d say yes, but your thoughts?



I think that's 100% against the rules lol.


----------



## The Pennifer

So, are silver lottery win bells still being distributed? I haven?t received mine yet   
I am going to buy more kaleidoscope tickets since my dreams tend to be wild and techicoloured anyway!
(The Pennifer shamelessly plagiarizes from Joseph And The Technicolored Dreamcoat)


----------



## Bcat

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is something I wondered. If you create another account just so you can get the egg currency on threads you know where to find them, and buy an egg collectible just so it can be given to your main account, could you be banned from any ongoing Easter Egg Hunts and possibly be banned on the forums?
> 
> I’d say yes, but your thoughts?



why are you sharing your diabolical plan?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bcat said:


> why are you sharing your diabolical plan?


I’m pretty sure someone has already done this. And no, I am *NOT* doing that.

I was only asking if you couldn’t. And play by the rules.


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is something I wondered. If you create another account just so you can get the egg currency on threads you know where to find them, and buy an egg collectible just so it can be given to your main account, could you be banned from any ongoing Easter Egg Hunts and possibly be banned on the forums?
> 
> I’d say yes, but your thoughts?



creating another account is already against the rules so yeah


----------



## honeyaura

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is something I wondered. If you create another account just so you can get the egg currency on threads you know where to find them, and buy an egg collectible just so it can be given to your main account, could you be banned from any ongoing Easter Egg Hunts and possibly be banned on the forums?
> 
> I’d say yes, but your thoughts?



Yeah, that's against the rules. Sorry.


----------



## Justin

Oops, sorry for the late turnip price change, it's up now. Although I don't think anyone will mind the delay seeing the price...



The Pennifer said:


> So, are silver lottery win bells still being distributed? I haven’t received mine yet
> I am going to buy more kaleidoscope tickets since my dreams tend to be wild and techicoloured anyway!
> (The Pennifer shamelessly plagiarizes from Joseph And The Technicolored Dreamcoat)



You've already received your bells!


----------



## honeyaura

B3N said:


> I love all the newbies saying they're excited about the egg hunt, unaware of the pure hell it actually is. Ignorance is bliss



May as well enjoy the bliss before the flames of hell come LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lol, 58 bells. Glad I didn’t risk the chance of getting a higher price.


----------



## honeyaura

Oh, how do you check for the prices? Or do you find out the hard way?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Also thanks for answering the question. I know it’s against the rules, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Nougat

honeyaura said:


> Oh, how do you check for the prices? Or do you find out the hard way?



They're in the shop, sold out but you can see the price you can sell it back for


----------



## Paperboy012305

honeyaura said:


> Oh, how do you check for the prices? Or do you find out the hard way?


It’s simple. Go to shop, then Collectibles and see the turnip buying price. It’ll tell you how much you’ll get when you sell it.


----------



## honeyaura

Ah okay, thanks guys!


----------



## The Pennifer

Justin said:


> Oops, sorry for the late turnip price change, it's up now. Although I don't think anyone will mind the delay seeing the price...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already received your bells!


Ahhh ... ok ... how did I miss that!? Thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is something I wondered. If you create another account just so you can get the egg currency on threads you know where to find them, and buy an egg collectible just so it can be given to your main account, could you be banned from any ongoing Easter Egg Hunts and possibly be banned on the forums?
> 
> I’d say yes, but your thoughts?



making duplicate accounts is against the rules period, so....


----------



## Amilee

the egg hunt is really fun and hell on earth at the same time  
i cant wait


----------



## DaCoSim

Ohhh I should change to an EGGcellent lineup.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MapleSilver said:


> I'm excited to see the new egg collectibles. Slightly dreading the egg hunt though. At least this year I won't be _completely_ lost.



I'm hoping that they bring back the eggs from last year, but it would be cool to see some new ones too!

I would love to have another shot at that disco ball easter egg...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I've already stated my thoughts elsewhere, but I'd be plenty happy if they just did rereleases this year

especially with how last year's lineup was entirely new* (with rather minimal participants compared to previous years iirc)

*thunder's golden breakfast not included, for obvious reasons


----------



## Paperboy012305

Remember the Starpower Easter Egg? I really want that to be remade.


----------



## cornimer

Eh I'm hoping for new eggs. If it was old eggs idk if I'd be that motivated to participate. I've seen them all already


----------



## MasterM64

Vampnessa said:


> Eh I'm hoping for new eggs. If it was old eggs idk if I'd be that motivated to participate. I've seen them all already



Even if they re-released the Yoshi Egg?


----------



## LadyRainb

Why is everybody talking about the TBT Easter Egg Hunt?
Is it returning soon? April 1st?


----------



## SensaiGallade

LadyRainb said:


> Why is everybody talking about the TBT Easter Egg Hunt?
> Is it returning soon? April 1st?



Easter isn't until the end of April hold yer horses


----------



## cornimer

MasterM64 said:


> Even if they re-released the Yoshi Egg?



...I guess it might be helpful to have some more timestamp options just in case


----------



## LambdaDelta

LadyRainb said:


> Why is everybody talking about the TBT Easter Egg Hunt?
> Is it returning soon? April 1st?



no, april 1st is the day for the staff to **** up everyone's collectible lineups

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> Eh I'm hoping for new eggs. If it was old eggs idk if I'd be that motivated to participate. I've seen them all already



sweet, less competition for me then


----------



## Paperboy012305

Collectibles as an April Fools Day joke is pretty predictable and not original. Remember the pay 10 bells to view this post? Now THAT'S an April Fools Day joke.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no, I don't believe it was an April Fools Day joke, I just saw it. But if it were to happen again, then April Fools Day is the day to bring it back.


----------



## seliph

bring back thunder's golden breakfast or i will delete tbt


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> bring back thunder's golden breakfast or i will delete tbt



thunder's golden breakfast>golden easter egg tbh


----------



## MasterM64

I find it funny how everyone is talking about Easter even though it is over a month away, I guess the hype train is truly real this year! lol I am very curious to see how the results of the Kaleidoclover lotteries turn out in the last 2 drawings, hopefully more people will be able to win and have their patience & luck pay off!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> I find it funny how everyone is talking about Easter even though it is over a month away, I guess the hype train is truly real this year! lol I am very curious to see how the results of the Kaleidoclover lotteries turn out in the last 2 drawings, hopefully more people will be able to win and have their patience & luck pay off!



I've been hyped for it for a while now! I can't wait to get another shot at it again, last year was my first year doing this and it was great!


Fingers crossed I win the kaleidoclover lottery this time around, i really need one!!!


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been hyped for it for a while now! I can't wait to get another shot at it again, last year was my first year doing this and it was great!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I win the kaleidoclover lottery this time around, i really need one!!!



Ah, that makes sense as to why you would be so hyped!  I am quite excited for it as well and I look forward to helping people get the eggs they want because I am going to be content with my lineup once it is finished! 

I hope you win one too, it would be very fitting with your retro arcade collectibles and candy rainbow lineup! Wish you the best of luck my friend!


----------



## Paperboy012305

gyro said:


> bring back thunder's golden breakfast or i will delete tbt


#VoteGyro4FunniestMember2019

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> thunder's golden breakfast>golden easter egg tbh


You on the other hand.... I'll think about that.


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> #VoteGyro4FunniestMember2019



you think i'm being funny here i'm dead serious that was one of the best collectibles and it was a LIE


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have to admit it was. Though I still consider the Starpower Egg as the best April Fools Day Easter Egg.


----------



## cornimer

I loved the happy egg too


----------



## SensaiGallade

MasterM64 said:


> I find it funny how everyone is talking about Easter even though it is over a month away, I guess the hype train is truly real this year! lol I am very curious to see how the results of the Kaleidoclover lotteries turn out in the last 2 drawings, hopefully more people will be able to win and have their patience & luck pay off!



Easter is actually less than a month away : )


----------



## Stella-Io

So, I've never done an Easter hunt before. So far from what I've heard, it's fun, stressful, hellish even, and you look for clues hidden around the forums? Then when you get a clue right, you get (an) egg(s) to use as tbt, to purchase the collectable eggs from the shop. The more eggs you got, the better the egg you can purcahse ex classic egg vs the galaxy or disco eggs.

So, here's my stupid question. Does it require any sort of tbt transactions and/or RGL? Or is it just all pure brain power?


----------



## cornimer

Stella-Io said:


> So, I've never done an Easter hunt before. So far from what I've heard, it's fun, stressful, hellish even, and you look for clues hidden around the forums? Then when you get a clue right, you get (an) egg(s) to use as tbt, to purchase the collectable eggs from the shop. The more eggs you got, the better the gg you can purcahse ex classic egg vs the galaxy or disco eggs.
> 
> So, here's my stupid question. Does it require any sort of tbt transactions and/or RGL? Or is it just all pure brain power?



Just brain power. Whoever solves the clues first get to buy the good eggs


----------



## SensaiGallade

Stella-Io said:


> So, I've never done an Easter hunt before. So far from what I've heard, it's fun, stressful, hellish even, and you look for clues hidden around the forums? Then when you get a clue right, you get (an) egg(s) to use as tbt, to purchase the collectable eggs from the shop. The more eggs you got, the better the egg you can purcahse ex classic egg vs the galaxy or disco eggs.
> 
> So, here's my stupid question. Does it require any sort of tbt transactions and/or RGL? Or is it just all pure brain power?



Honestly you just have to use your wits and know your way around the forums.


----------



## MasterM64

SensaiGallade said:


> Honestly you just have to use your wits and know your way around the forums.



I also would think searching skills with the search engine would be very important too!


----------



## The Pennifer

Just posting to say thank you to Justin  ... and also Lambdadelta  who patiently helped me see my tbt transaction log where my Silver Lottery prizes were indeed added to my account ... for whatever reason, my knowledge of how to check my tbt earning just skipped out of my head  *sigh* ... embarassing


----------



## SensaiGallade

MasterM64 said:


> I also would think searching skills with the search engine would be very important too!



The search engine is blocked during the Easter Hunt. You can't use it.


----------



## MasterM64

SensaiGallade said:


> The search engine is blocked during the Easter Hunt. You can't use it.



That's unfortunate :/, I haven't done one of the Easter events before so that's why I was ignorant of that. At least it is possible to see posts from the far past though!


----------



## Khaelis

I predict tonight's numbers to be numbers I did not pick! /s 

Jokes, obviously. 12AM draws near, good luck to everyone tonight.~


----------



## MasterM64

Khaelis said:


> I predict tonight's numbers to be numbers I did not pick! /s
> 
> Jokes, obviously. 12AM draws near, good luck to everyone tonight.~



Hopefully, you will win one tonight because I know you have been persistent on trying your luck!


----------



## Khaelis

MasterM64 said:


> trying your luck!



Good joke, I don't have this. /s 

I wish I was joking


----------



## MasterM64

Khaelis said:


> Good joke, I don't have this. /s
> 
> I wish I was joking



I wouldn't give up, everyone has a chance here! o/ Since there are only 2 digits for a ticket, there actually is a very limited amount of combinations in the grand scheme of things which gives everyone a very good probability of landing one. Lets be glad that these tickets didn't require 4 digits or something! lol


----------



## Khaelis

MasterM64 said:


> I wouldn't give up, everyone has a chance here! o/ Since there are only 2 digits for a ticket, there actually is a very limited amount of combinations in the grand scheme of things which gives everyone a very good probability of landing one. Lets be glad that these tickets didn't require 4 digits or something! lol



I mean, I'm not gonna give it up. It's just that me and lotteries have never mixed well. XD


----------



## Midoriya

MasterM64 said:


> I wouldn't give up, everyone has a chance here! o/ Since there are only 2 digits for a ticket, there actually is a very limited amount of combinations in the grand scheme of things which gives everyone a very good probability of landing one. Lets be glad that these tickets didn't require 4 digits or something! lol



Next bell boom week:

“You could win this exclusive collectible.  Just choose the right numbers for these 10 digits!”


----------



## MasterM64

Khaelis said:


> I mean, I'm not gonna give it up. It's just that me and lotteries have never mixed well. XD



Ah, I see! xD I can relate though, I usually don't win RNG-based activities either (I definitely wasn't expecting to win a Kaleidoclover earlier due to that reason). I wish you the best of luck in these last 2 drawings! 



xRileyx said:


> Next bell boom week:
> 
> “You could win this exclusive collectible.  Just choose the right numbers for these 10 digits!”



Good lord, if they did that, a lot of people would be very unhappy since the amount of possible combinations would be so astronomically high! xD


----------



## Stella-Io

I will be kinda disappointed if I don't win a kalideclover tonight or tomorrow, but such is the way of my luck. I tend to loose more then I win. Maybe I need to go Katrina and get my fortune read for item luck.

Maybe the Kalideclover Gods are mad at me cause I can't spell 'kalideclover' right X)


----------



## honeyaura

SensaiGallade said:


> The search engine is blocked during the Easter Hunt. You can't use it.



Well dammit ;;


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbt's search engine might be busted during the egg hunt, but google's isn't

not that it'd be of much, use in my experience

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Next bell boom week:
> 
> “You could win this exclusive collectible.  Just choose the right numbers for these 10 digits!”



wow, congrats on finally getting the weird doll rerelease


----------



## TykiButterfree

The forum is teasing now, when I click the currency tab it also shows Eggs: 0.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, laudine's eyes closed egg was the best one of the bunch, and I will not hear otherwise


----------



## Khaelis

Disregarding those silly clovers, who's ready for that juicy 300+ turnip in 17 minutes?!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> Disregarding those silly clovers, who's ready for that juicy 300+ turnip in 17 minutes?!



remove a 0 or two from that, and maybe


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> remove a 0 or two from that, and maybe



Then a 3 and a 7! Bang. Easy Bells.


----------



## seliph

i hope to god the last buyback price is 1 bell please im begging you


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> i hope to god the last buyback price is 1 bell please im begging you



is it possible to be 0? honest question?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Then a 3 and a 7! Bang. Easy Bells.



I said remove, not add


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> I said remove, not add



I know. We removed two 0's. Now we add a 3 and a 7. We now have 337.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> I know. We removed two 0's. Now we add a 3 and a 7. We now have 337.



subtract 334 then

- - - Post Merge - - -

good news, I got some you tried prizes


----------



## Khaelis

Don't think I got a single number right AGAIN! Augh. I hate RNG. Lotteries are dumb. RNG is dumb too. 

Edit: I think this was the last drawing, too!! Auughhh. ;~;


----------



## MasterM64

Looks like there is a record high of 122 winners in the Kaleidoclover lottery!  I am curious how many are actual clover winners though.


----------



## seliph

gyro said:


> i hope to god the last buyback price is 1 bell please im begging you



ok you know what its 5 bells now that's good enough thank you


----------



## Khaelis

MasterM64 said:


> Looks like there is a record high of 122 winners in the Kaleidoclover lottery!  I am curious how many are actual clover winners though.



Definitely not me, because yet again, I did not even get a "You tried!" prize. I did not guess a single number correctly this entire event!


----------



## Justin

Khaelis said:


> Don't think I got a single number right AGAIN! Augh. I hate RNG. Lotteries are dumb. RNG is dumb too.
> 
> Edit: I think this was the last drawing, too!! Auughhh. ;~;



There's one more after this!!

Turnip price updated.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lol. Five bells.


----------



## Khaelis

Justin said:


> There's one more after this!!
> 
> Turnip price updated.



It says there are no more drawings, and I cannot buy any more tickets though. :/

Edit: that cheeky 5 bell turnips I'm almost tempted to sell it because of this lol


----------



## MasterM64

Khaelis said:


> Definitely not me, because yet again, I did not even get a "You tired!" prize. I did not guess a single number correctly this entire event!



Well, I never received one of those either so I wouldn't say that is the case. Did anyone receive anything indicating they got that prize throughout the event (particularly in the latter half)?


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, what a beautiful turnip price

ain't gonna get much better than this, I say


----------



## seliph

Khaelis said:


> It says there are no more drawings, and I cannot buy any more tickets though. :/



yeah i can't buy anymore either idk what's going on

edit nvm!!


----------



## Justin

Khaelis said:


> It says there are no more drawings, and I cannot buy any more tickets though. :/



Hang tight, there's a reason for that!  Jeremy will be posting soon...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lmao 5 TBT, take advantage of this fantastic deal everyone.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I see the ticket limit has been upped to 6 for some specialty cases

extra chances for people that have failed thus far?


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> I see the ticket limit has been upped to 6 for some specialty cases
> 
> extra chances for people that have failed thus far?



Bet I'll still not pick the correct numbers.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> Bet I'll still not pick the correct numbers.



hey, 6/28 (a bit over 21% chance) are pretty decent odds, I'd say


----------



## seliph

Khaelis said:


> Bet I'll still not pick the correct numbers.



man can you stop raining on the parade it's kind of bringing the fun spirit of the thread down


----------



## ali.di.magix

what the heck has gone on in this thread over the past 12 hours the conversation has been about eggs, egg hunts, easter, not being able to buy tickets, some random mystery about something i cannot k e e p u p


----------



## princepoke

looks at the ground
5 entire bells damn


----------



## LambdaDelta

ali.di.magix said:


> what the heck has gone on in this thread over the past 12 hours the conversation has been about eggs, egg hunts, easter, not being able to buy tickets, some random mystery about something i cannot k e e p u p



we're hijacking the thread for easter egg hunt hype now

kaleidoclovers are so last week


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm more excited for the Easter Egg Hunt than this. This was a mistake.


----------



## Amilee

Oh god... 5bells...


----------



## Khaelis

gyro said:


> man can you stop raining on the parade it's kind of bringing the fun spirit of the thread down



I'm joking, man. RNG is RNG. If I luck out, I luck out.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm more excited for the Easter Egg Hunt than this. This was a mistake.



I'm gonna assume you haven't won a kaleideclover


----------



## Khaelis

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm gonna assume you haven't won a kaleideclover



I think he's in the same boat as me of haven't gotten a single "You tried" prize. u_u


----------



## Paperboy012305

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm gonna assume you haven't won a kaleideclover


Wait what? I'm just better at that event than this.


----------



## LambdaDelta

is there even such a thing as being good at picking random numbers?

maybe being good at deciding on when to sell a root vegetable, but that's about it


----------



## seliph

Khaelis said:


> I'm joking, man. RNG is RNG. If I luck out, I luck out.



still it's kind of offputting to see "i bet i'm wrong!" multiple times a night like pwease guys.... have fun this is a fun event im begging


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait what? I'm just better at that event than this.



I mean there's nothing to be better at when all this is, is rng


----------



## princepoke

LambdaDelta said:


> is there even such a thing as being good at picking random numbers?
> 
> maybe being good at deciding on when to sell a root vegetable, but that's about it



obviously the right time to sell ur enlarged semi-spherical storage of sugars is now tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305

SensaiGallade said:


> I mean there's nothing to be better at when all this is, is rng


Oh. Okay I get it now.


----------



## Khaelis

gyro said:


> still it's kind of offputting to see "i bet i'm wrong!" multiple times a night like pwease guys.... have fun this is a fun event im begging



I _am_ having fun with it, though. I'm just messing around and joking about my terrible luck.


----------



## slatka

i've tried almost every draw and haven't won yet, i'm not pressed about it, it's meant to be fun relax and enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## MasterM64

gyro said:


> still it's kind of offputting to see "i bet i'm wrong!" multiple times a night like pwease guys.... have fun this is a fun event im begging



Quite honestly, I would rather have RNG stuff than trying to rush the shop and hoping the web server doesn't crash or the ISP screwing you over! lol


----------



## seliph

egg hunt is too stressful i love events like this where i can be as dumb as i please, smart people don't interact


----------



## Paperboy012305

MasterM64 said:


> Quite honestly, I would rather have RNG stuff than trying to rush the shop and hoping the web server doesn't crash or the ISP screwing you over! lol


I kinda still count that as RNG, though.


----------



## seliph

MasterM64 said:


> Quite honestly, I would rather have RNG stuff than trying to rush the shop and hoping the web server doesn't crash or the ISP screwing you over! lol



i can't say anything here i have fantastic internet ngl



Khaelis said:


> I _am_ having fun with it, though. I'm just messing around and joking about my terrible luck.



if you say so, just looks kind of negative and like sad


----------



## Khaelis

MasterM64 said:


> ISP screwing you over!



Augh. Don't tell my ISP. They'll do it. Please. e-e


----------



## MasterM64

Paperboy012305 said:


> I kinda still count that as RNG, though.



The reliability of a internet service provider or web server is not RNG. That is determined by engineering and technological advancements.


----------



## Jeremy

Congrats to our latest lottery winners!

*Drawing 7: 5, 7*
brutalitea
Nougat
roseflower
xRileyx
Zane

Our final lottery drawing of the event will be a special bonus version, which will allow you to purchase *up to 6 tickets only if you have yet to win a collectible*. If you're one of the lucky users who has already won a Kaleidoclover, the limit is still 3 tickets and any additional will be removed. However, all users will only be able to win one collectible from this round whether they won one in the previous drawings or not. Tickets are also now sold for only 5 bells!

Tonight's lottery winners will receive their collectibles after the final round, with tomorrow's winners.

Finally, we have another 30 bell giveaway! It only lasts for 24 hours, so redeem the bells by clicking here!


----------



## SensaiGallade

No context


----------



## LambdaDelta

princepoke said:


> obviously the right time to sell ur enlarged semi-spherical storage of sugars is now tbh



nah, we need to wait for that sweet sweet 0 tbt sell price with the announcement of a 10 bell disposable fee for all rotten turnips alongside it


----------



## ali.di.magix

honestly my internet can't even load TBTF on a regular day with no events so
it's struggling


----------



## Paperboy012305

I was so close. I guessed 5, 8.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Jeremy said:


> Congrats to our latest lottery winners!
> 
> *Drawing 7: 5, 7*
> brutalitea
> Nougat
> roseflower
> xRileyx
> Zane
> 
> Our final lottery drawing of the event will be a special bonus version, which will allow you to purchase *up to 6 tickets only if you have yet to win a collectible*. If you're one of the lucky users who has already won a Kaleidoclover, the limit is still 3 tickets. However, all users will only be able to win one collectible from this round whether they won one in the previous drawings are not. Tickets are also now sold for only 5 bells!
> 
> Tonight's lottery winners will receive their collectibles after the final round, with tomorrow's winners.
> 
> Finally, we have another 30 bell giveaway! It only lasts for 24 hours, so redeem the bells by clicking here!



I
I have _literally_
put in numbers 5 and 7 _everyday_
except for today


----------



## SensaiGallade

Erm I don't think the free bells link is gifting the bells


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations to the winners!  I picked 57 last time, I should have reused that number! xD

*EDIT: I can report that the link doesn't give you TBT either! :/*


----------



## ali.di.magix

anyways, congrats to todays winners!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> egg hunt is too stressful i love events like this where i can be as dumb as i please, smart people don't interact



you just need to learn to yolk around while scrambling about to find the eggs


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thank me later. What atrocity have I done?


----------



## Jeremy

SensaiGallade said:


> Erm I don't think the free bells link is gifting the bells



Try it now.


----------



## Zane

omg 5-7 was my lucky combo no joke (the only one I've played consistently during the entire event because 57 is a significant number to me, the other two tickets I just picked random numbers every time) so this makes me doubly happy as it already would have 8')))) 

ps it's sweet of you guys to increase the ticket limit for the final draw


----------



## princepoke

LambdaDelta said:


> nah, we need to wait for that sweet sweet 0 tbt sell price with the announcement of a 10 bell disposable fee for all rotten turnips alongside it



waiting for the price to hit -1so i can say i paid 100tbt to keep a white turnip collectible for a week


----------



## SensaiGallade

Jeremy said:


> Try it now.



Its working now, thank you


----------



## MasterM64

Jeremy said:


> Try it now.



I can confirm that the link works now!


----------



## princepoke

also heres another meme from me to yall


edit:we still cant buy tix btw :-( tho im sure yall workin on it!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I thought the link worked. But I guess it didn't.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> you just need to learn to yolk around while scrambling about to find the eggs



dont crack yourself up now


----------



## Khaelis

The link for the Bells doesn't seem to work, and you also can't purchase tickets still. Hopefully fixed soon!

Edit: link for Bells seems to be working now


----------



## MasterM64

Khaelis said:


> The link for the Bells doesn't seem to work, and you also can't purchase tickets still. Hopefully fixed soon!



It should be working, I just used it! o/


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> dont crack yourself up now



I feel like I'm going rather over easy on the puns right now


----------



## Heyden

I picked 57 the last two days omg I?m gonna cry


----------



## roseflower

Can?t believe I won, thank you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Midoriya

Wow, honestly wasn’t expecting to win.  Congrats to all the other winners!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeez. I see everyone complaining over the fact they should have used 5,7 when they used it the other days and thought: _"Know what? I'm not going to use 5,7 today. What could *possibly* go wrong???"_


----------



## ali.di.magix

I know I'm ********, but where is the link to the free bellz


----------



## princepoke

waiting for that lottery to take my money

edit: i just got sniped with a fix fjfjfj


----------



## Jeremy

It will now let you purchase tickets again.


----------



## MasterM64

ali.di.magix said:


> I know I'm ********, but where is the link to the free bellz



It's in the latest announcement my friend!


----------



## ali.di.magix

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jeez. I see everyone complaining over the fact they should have used 5,7 when they used it the other days and thought: _"Know what? I'm not going to use 5,7 today. What could *possibly* go wrong???"_



Please refer to the first 4 words of my post before this


----------



## Paperboy012305

ali.di.magix said:


> Please refer to the first 4 words of my post before this


Please don't refer to your self awareness of stupidity.


----------



## Khaelis

Bought my six tickets. Hopefully I picked a winner!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Yay free 30 bells! now to spend them on tickets


----------



## slatka

I just bought my last 6 tickets, Good Luck to everybody, hopefully we win


----------



## The Pennifer

Me too! Bought six tickets ... hoping for winners for all of us!


----------



## LambdaDelta

got my last tickets in

2-5
6-4
1-7
1-4
5-4
3-8


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> got my last tickets in
> 
> 2-5
> 6-4
> 1-7
> 1-4
> 5-4
> 3-8



Good numbers! I picked: 

4-2
5-6
3-8
2-4
8-1
7-4


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> Good numbers! I picked:
> 
> 4-2
> 5-6
> 3-8
> 2-4
> 8-1
> 7-4



why on earth did you pick 4-2 and 2-4? they're the same result


----------



## HistoryH22

Best of luck to everyone on the final lotto! May RNG smile upon us.


----------



## slatka

These are my numbers 
4-5
2-4
6-4
3-1
8-3
1-7


----------



## kiwikenobi

LambdaDelta said:


> why on earth did you pick 4-2 and 2-4? they're the same result



They are? I don't understand how this lottery works at all, then. ^o^;>


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> why on earth did you pick 4-2 and 2-4? they're the same result



No? If they were the same result, it wouldn't let me pick both. One has 4, then 2. The other is 2, then 4. Different results, same numbers.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> No? If they were the same result, it wouldn't let me pick both. One has 4, then 2. The other is 2, then 4. Different results, same numbers.



they both would win you a kaleidoclover, which serves no purpose when this lotto is confirmed to be one kaleidoclover per winner


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> they both would win you a kaleidoclover, which serves no purpose when this lotto is confirmed to be one kaleidoclover per winner



Are you sure about this?  Just asking because my numbers for the lottery that just ended were (5,6), (4,2), and (7,5).  Just being honest about this and was wondering if this is true, or perhaps I was careless and chose the second number for the first one as 7 on accident to win.


----------



## LambdaDelta

xRileyx said:


> Are you sure about this?  Just asking because my numbers for the lottery that just ended were (5,6), (4,2), and (7,5).  Just being honest about this and was wondering if this is true, or perhaps I was careless and chose the second number for the first one as 7 on accident to win.



yup, I'm sure. see below



Justin said:


> Just to clarify since it's been asked a few times; the order of your numbers does not matter.



otherwise the odds would be 1/56 minimum, instead of 1/28


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> they both would win you a kaleidoclover, which serves no purpose when this lotto is confirmed to be one kaleidoclover per winner



They're still different results. If the number is 4,2 then 2,4 won't win. 

If this actually is the case, though, the staff seriously need to make this more clear in the future or just remove the lotto feature entirely...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> They're still different results. If the number is 4,2 then 2,4 won't win.
> 
> If this actually is the case, though, the staff seriously need to make this more clear in the future or just remove the lotto feature entirely...



see my above post


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> see my above post



And it's in a post that's lost in the thread, and not on the original post. It was not made more clear, as I stated.


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> yup, I'm sure. see below
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise the odds would be 1/56 minimum, instead of 1/28



Oh, thank goodness.  Thanks for the confirmation.  In my head I was like _but I didn’t win..._ lmao.  Glad to see that I did in fact.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> And it's in a post that's lost in the thread, and not on the original post. It was not made more clear, as I stated.



you can just admit you thought wrong, you know


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> you can just admit you thought wrong, you know



With all due respect, no, I do not have to admit when I'm wrong.


----------



## honeyaura

Mkay well, best of luck everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta

alright, keep being needlessly passive aggressive then

edit: lol, honeyaura. great sniping


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> alright, keep being needlessly passive aggressive then
> 
> lol, honeyaura



I'm sorry, but... what? I am not being passive aggressive. I'm merely stating that the staff need to make it more known that certain things 'don't matter', in this case, number order. The only post mentioning this isn't on the main post, which I stated it should be.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> I'm sorry, but... what? I am not being passive aggressive. I'm merely stating that the staff need to make it more known that certain things 'don't matter', in this case, number order. The only post mentioning this isn't on the main post, which I stated it should be.



the tone of your more recent posts in this thread are reading as passive aggressive (at least to me), but yes. I do agree they could've clarified that better (and sooner)


----------



## LilD

Thanks for the free bells and extra chances, appreciate that guys. Think I'll go have a dream about some numbers.

Congrats to the winners tonight. =)


----------



## Nougat

Yay, I guess I'll need to let my other half pick my lottery numbers more often! 
Also thanks staff for the extra 30 bells!

Good luck everyone with the last draw! Hope everyone will be happy tomorrow


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm gonna be so disappointed if I still can't get one even after 6 chances. Since my choosing of numbers suck, I'm going to get some die, roll and whatever I get, those are my tickets numbers. Can't be any worse then what I'm doin now :/

Now then, where are the dice?


----------



## Heyden

I used my textbook ID numbers hopefully they're somewhat lucky 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also thank you for giving us sad people an extra 3 chances : ))


----------



## drowningfairies

Good luck to those who are still trying!

I'm rooting for you all. ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Bruh I need 12 of these someone sell me ;;

gl everyone just chopped in some numbers hoping for luck aha


----------



## Wildtown

well i doubt ill guess correctly today... wow i really just need one to boost my luck


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH MY GOOODDDDDDD

I HAD 56



I'm so done ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> ps it's sweet of you guys to increase the ticket limit for the final draw


Yes it is! Please wish me luck, I gotta get this clover!!


----------



## r a t

congrats to all the recent winners and good luck to everyone in this last drawing!!

also does anyone have a list of what all the past winning numbers have been? i don’t want to repeat them with these last tickets!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Rosetti said:


> congrats to all the recent winners and good luck to everyone in this last drawing!!
> 
> also does anyone have a list of what all the past winning numbers have been? i don’t want to repeat them with these last tickets!



I'm also wondering, I don't have all of them yet but these are the winning numbers I've found so far:

7, 8
5, 7
3, 6
3, 4


----------



## cornimer

1-2
1-3
3-6
5-7
4-8
3-4
7-8

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm assuming there's still a possibility of old winning numbers being drawn again though?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vampnessa said:


> 1-2
> 1-3
> 3-6
> 5-7
> 4-8
> 3-4
> 7-8
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm assuming there's still a possibility of old winning numbers being drawn again though?



Yeah, after all it is a RNG. But the trend shows that the number combos have not been repeated thus far, so its unlikely that they will be repeated at the next drawing.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it's possible, though personally speaking, I wouldn't recycle combinations until at least a hypothetical 10th drawing in this case

though that's just me (and now watch as the system draws a recycled combination)


----------



## mogyay

thank you for letting us have another 3 entries : ) i rly hope i can win one tonight! congrats to all the winners so far!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also gonna had my 5 cents lol, i totally understand why ppl are being a bit moany bc this whole event has been based on luck so of course it's pretty frustrating spending the whole event spending money and not receiving much back however this is just one of many events on tbt so i'm trying not to b too negative as i'm sure the mods would be sad, there will be other events in the future that may suit other ppl more. i suggest anyone who is rly sad come over to discord where we cry daily about our misfortune instead of annoying ppl on the thread ahah


----------



## honeyaura

Ah yes, thank you for the extra entries! Even if I don't win the collectible, this was nice to do with you guys.


----------



## Bcat

Good luck to all the other losers out there who won’t get a kaleidoclover either!


----------



## fruitloop

i joined the event late and havent had so much as a “you tried” yet, i hope this is my lucky strike!


----------



## Kamzitty

Good luck everyone!! I really appreciate the 6 entries allowed this time :’D Also thanks staff for the bell giveaways, otherwise I wouldn’t have had enough tbt to enter the last day LOL


----------



## Justin

Khaelis said:


> They're still different results. If the number is 4,2 then 2,4 won't win.
> 
> If this actually is the case, though, the staff seriously need to make this more clear in the future or just remove the lotto feature entirely...



As far as I know, almost all real world lotteries do not require numbers to be picked in order, besides a bonus number which we are not using. That said, it obviously wouldn't hurt to state more clearly in the original post just to be certain (it was clarified in a later post when asked) and we'll definitely be sure to do so in any similar future events. 

And while suggesting we need to make something more clear or other feedback and criticism is always welcome, comments like 'just remove the lotto feature entirely...' as if it's not possible to make improvements or correct mistakes in the future can come off as a bit over the top.


----------



## Khaelis

Justin said:


> And while suggesting we need to make something more clear or other feedback and criticism is always welcome, comments like *'just remove the lotto feature entirely...'* as if it's not possible to make improvements or correct mistakes in the future can come off as a bit over the top.



Yeah, sorry. That bit was just frustration talking because I wasted a ticket. s:


----------



## Valzed

Congratulations to the latest winners! Good luck to everyone in the last draw!

It was very nice to give those who haven't won extra chances. I hope there's a ton of winners this time! Thank you also for the TBT giveaway!


----------



## Khaelis

110 Bells... one last price change tonight. I'M GOING FOR IT, BRING ON THE 300+ BELLS!


----------



## Stella-Io

Ya know what? I'm gonna put my clovers in my lineup for some clover luck. Cause the only thing I've got to loose at this point was a bunch of tbt I could have saved for collectables that I 'definitely' would have got ;_;


----------



## honeyaura

Khaelis said:


> 110 Bells... one last price change tonight. I'M GOING FOR IT, BRING ON THE 300+ BELLS!



Same, I doubt it'll be anywhere near that, but I'd regret it if I didn't try!


----------



## LilD

oh man, c'mon Joan.  Do better please


----------



## Zane

xSuperMario64x said:


> Please wish me luck, I gotta get this clover!!



Luck!! ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆

whoo hoooo hoping there's lots of winners tonight


----------



## Alienfish

oh heck i think i got 3 too many, can someone just remove those *slaps head* ofc i cant read lol.. did not mean to do it, or if u dont see this feel free to exclude me i'll try to buy others.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm definitely hosting a giveaway if I win another kaleidoclover tonight.


----------



## DaCoSim

Zane said:


> Luck!! ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
> 
> whoo hoooo hoping there's lots of winners tonight




Luck luck luck!!!!! Meeee toooo!!!


----------



## The Pennifer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm definitely hosting a giveaway if I win another kaleidoclover tonight.


That would be SO kind of you!


----------



## MasterM64

I wish everyone the best of luck (especially the ones who have been trying the entire event) and I hope a lot of people win tonight!  The Kaleidoclover is my favorite collectible and I hope many are able to have one grace their lineup!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> 110 Bells... one last price change tonight. I'M GOING FOR IT, BRING ON THE 300+ BELLS!



honestly, go big or go home

99 bells is nothing that can't be easily made up. even if the last price does end up being trash, just w/e



also, random thought, but just imagine the sheer irony if this last draw ends up having the fewest number of winners


----------



## Amilee

the only day i missed to check the turnpis was the 200+ one...
well here we go i guess. hit me with that 1 bell buyback price i dare you


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> also, random thought, but just imagine the sheer irony if this last draw ends up having the fewest number of winners



I am honestly concerned of that possibility as well my friend knowing what happened when the number of winners increased in past drawings. :/ Realistically though, I think the increased 6 ticket limit for certain people will prevent that trend from re-occurring since those people have a 6/28 chance of winning which is very impressive if you ask me!


----------



## cornimer

I'm expecting like the whole forum to win tonight tbh


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I am honestly concerned of that possibility as well my friend knowing what happened when the number of winners increased in past drawings. :/ Realistically though, I think the increased 6 ticket limit for certain people will prevent that trend from re-occurring since those people have a 6/28 chance of winning which is very impressive if you ask me!



maybe if there are a minimal number of winners, staff will bend the rules a slight bit more and just roll two extra numbers on their own

I mean it wouldn't hurt anything at least, given this drawing can only net people 1 kaleidoclover. so even if someone does win twice, it's no huge issue


----------



## Midoriya

Good luck to everyone tonight!  Also, thanks staff for the second 30 bells giveaway earlier (forgot to mention this in one of my last posts)!


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe if there are a minimal number of winners, staff will bend the rules a slight bit more and just roll two extra numbers on their own
> 
> I mean it wouldn't hurt anything at least, given this drawing can only net people 1 kaleidoclover. so even if someone does win twice, it's no huge issue



That would be very nice if they did that especially if it made more people happy with the outcome, but I think they should only do that if the outcome is around the same of a normal drawing where there was a 3 ticket restriction (4-~11 winners)!


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> That would be very nice if they did that especially if it made more people happy with the outcome, but I think they should only do that if the outcome is around the same of a normal drawing where there was a 3 ticket restriction (4-~11 winners)!



oh yeah, I'm talking like really low 5 winners max (with that being pushing it really hard)


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm trying one more time, but I doubt I'll win anything. I'm not very good with lotteries. :/


----------



## MasterM64

Rosered22 said:


> I'm trying one more time, but I doubt I'll win anything. I'm not very good with lotteries. :/



Well, I hope luck is on your side then!  I'm glad that TBT Staff essentially gave people who have yet to win one a free shot by giving away the 30 TBT in the latest announcement!


----------



## AlyssaAC

MasterM64 said:


> Well, I hope luck is on your side then!  I'm glad that TBT Staff essentially gave people who have yet to win one a free shot by giving away the 30 TBT in the latest announcement!



Thank you. I guess the best part is trying, so I'm glad the staff did this. Even if I don't win, I'll still be happy I participated.


----------



## MasterM64

Rosered22 said:


> Thank you. I guess the best part is trying, so I'm glad the staff did this. Even if I don't win, I'll still be happy I participated.



You are absolutely welcome and that is exactly right!  It is impossible to win anything if nothing is tried. I'm glad to hear that you are going to have fun regardless of the outcome even though I will be wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## LambdaDelta

future lotto idea: pick 2 numbers out of 17

one ticket limit per person

one drawing

if anyone wins, they get a weird doll


----------



## Wildtown

i did my 6 numbers and im hoping that i win one...


----------



## friedegg

Good luck everyone~


----------



## Lucas4080

Good Luck! Hope whoever wins enjoys the rewards!


----------



## duckyducky

（✿ ͡◕ ᴗ◕)つ━━✫・*。Good luck!!


----------



## LilD

Tickets in while watching Deadpool 2.  I picked the same ticket number as a previous winning combination, didn't mean to do that but ?\_(ツ)_/?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Laudine

Sending my luck to everyone, especially those who haven't won yet!


----------



## drowningfairies

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## cornimer

Laudine said:


> Sending my luck to everyone, especially those who haven't won yet!



Adorable image and I love your signature!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I entered in the same numbers twice again! But I made sure to enter in my numbers carefully as patterns.


----------



## Khaelis

One hour remains for 300+ Bells turnip prices! Woohoo! : )


----------



## The Pennifer

Laudine said:


> Sending my luck to everyone, especially those who haven't won yet!


Thank you, Laudine


----------



## princepoke

shakes around just a lil less than an hr yall
then we know in our fates r sealed


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Honestly I really just want to go to sleep but I can't knowing the next drawing is happening in 28 min 

I'm prob just gonna lose again so it doesn't even really matter tbh (bring on the egg hunt yalls)


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> Honestly I really just want to go to sleep but I can't knowing the next drawing is happening in 28 min
> 
> I'm prob just gonna lose again so it doesn't even really matter tbh (bring on the egg hunt yalls)



I definitely think your health is more important than a lottery to be completely honest my friend!  You can always see the results when you wake up in the morning! o/


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm far better at finding eggs than finding clovers.


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> Honestly I really just want to go to sleep but I can't knowing the next drawing is happening in 28 min
> 
> I'm prob just gonna lose again so it doesn't even really matter tbh (bring on the egg hunt yalls)



I have 3 more hours post−lottery myself to wait、so this is p w/e


----------



## King Dorado

to heck with the luck of the Irish,
imma do this the old-fashioned way:
with voodoo!
(my voodoo dolls plus lucky collectibles)

and i guess it helps if i promise to go weepy if i dont win






but if i don't win,
anyone who wishes can join me on a Journey to the Disappointment Islands:

http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20190319-a-journey-to-the-disappointment-islands


it might not be as bad as it sounds...

let's go, Billy Ba-roo!


----------



## Mary

Good luck friends


----------



## princepoke

7 minutes and 14 overlookers here we go yall


----------



## duckyducky

Yar, we be landin' soon.


----------



## Biancasbotique

this is it you guys!! so excited!


----------



## Heyden

Good luck everyone :’)
also my turnip will rot if it’s not 200+ pls


----------



## Khaelis

Not going to lie, it would be absolutely hilarious of NO ONE won a clover this drawing despite a lot of users being able to draw 6 tickets.  

Obviously won't happen, but it would be hilarious.



Edit: I don't think I got a single "You tried" prize AGAIN? Are you serious...


----------



## princepoke

Heyden said:


> Good luck everyone :’)
> also my turnip will rot if it’s not 200+ pls



waiting for that sweet sweet -1


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I got 2 "you tried" prizes, for whatever that's worth


----------



## honeyaura

Holding breath, good luck guys!


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> well I got 2 "you tried" prizes, for whatever that's worth



I got none again... at least it doesn't say I did. I legitimately did not pick a SINGLE number correctly this entire event and THIS is why I am against lottery systems. :/


----------



## Justin

Turnip price updated! You've got until about 12 or so hours from this post before the ROT.

Stay tuned for the raffle winners from Jeremy! Note that I think the lottery will allow you to purchase another ticket for a new drawing but that's just the automated system -- this is the last one planned. Please don't buy tickets!


----------



## Paperboy012305

115 bells isn't so bad. But i'm glad I sold before I risked the chance.


----------



## Khaelis

Justin said:


> Turnip price updated! You've got until about 12 or so hours from this post before the ROT.
> 
> Stay tuned for the raffle winners from Jeremy! Note that I think the lottery will allow you to purchase another ticket for a new drawing but that's just the automated system -- this is the last one planned. Please don't buy tickets!



I'm gonna rebel and buy one. You can't stop me! > : )


----------



## honeyaura

115 for turnip, is it the same as yesterday?


----------



## LambdaDelta

what was the previous price again？ this seems not much different, surprisingly


----------



## Hatori

I believe it was 110 bells! Also good luck to everyone!


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> what was the previous price again？ this seems not much different, surprisingly



I think it was around 50?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> I think it was around 50?



could've sworn I saw it at a small profit, but I might just be mixing up days


----------



## honeyaura

Hatori said:


> I believe it was 110 bells! Also good luck to everyone!



Sounds about right I think!


----------



## princepoke

it was 110 last night
the night before was 5

i got 4 u trieds and 16 total this entire event if i dont get one im


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> I got none again... at least it doesn't say I did. I legitimately did not pick a SINGLE number correctly this entire event and THIS is why I am against lottery systems. :/



honestly amazing, given how 6 tickets would allow you to cover all 8 numbers


----------



## Khaelis

princepoke said:


> it was 110 last night
> the night before was 5
> 
> i got 4 u trieds and 16 total this entire event if i dont get one im



Where do you even SEE if you got a "You tried" prize?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> honestly amazing, given how 6 tickets would allow you to cover all 8 numbers



Well I did "repeat" numbers because it was not made more clear that order does not matter. Lack of proper information essentially set me up for failure.


----------



## Mary

Shop -> transaction log. Not sure if it means anything though


----------



## seliph

Khaelis said:


> Where do you even SEE if you got a "You tried" prize?



it's in your transaction log in the shop, i'm sure youve gotten numbers right lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> Where do you even SEE if you got a "You tried" prize?



the transactions tab in the shop's sidebar


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> the transactions tab in the shop's sidebar



.. Oh. I thought it was in the credits section. I've won a few You Tried prizes. Today, I won 4. e-e


----------



## Holla

I got 4 “you tried prizes” oh boy


----------



## seliph

Khaelis said:


> .. Oh. I thought it was in the credits section. I've won a few You Tried prizes. Today, I won 4. e-e


----------



## Paperboy012305

Anyone realize we have 240 winners of the "You Tried" category?

You can already tell that 6 tickets still isn't enough to win a clover.


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> Anyone realize we have 240 winners of the "You Tried" category?
> 
> You can already tell that 6 tickets still isn't enough to win a clover.



Yeah, but how many are actually BUYING those tickets?


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> Anyone realize we have 240 winners of the "You Tried" category?
> 
> You can already tell that 6 tickets still isn't enough to win a clover.



justin just confirmed in the discord that you might get "you tried" prizes if you win so it might just mean more people winning?


----------



## Holla

This would be like an early birthday present for me if I managed to win one on the final day. Odds are I didn’t but hey at least I tried!


----------



## princepoke

jisnt it a prerequisite for u to get a u tried to win a clover
since the u tried is sent if u get at least one correct nevertheless
thats how i understood it


----------



## Paperboy012305

gyro said:


> justin just confirmed in the discord that you might get "you tried" prizes if you win so it might just mean more people winning?


Never know?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Ughh this anxiety and suspense is killing meeeee 
I can't sleep until I know if I won or not


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Anyone realize we have 240 winners of the "You Tried" category?
> 
> You can already tell that 6 tickets still isn't enough to win a clover.



they should do a bunus round with a 28 ticket limit :^)


----------



## Khaelis

princepoke said:


> jisnt it a prerequisite for u to get a u tried to win a clover
> since the u tried is sent if u get at least one correct nevertheless
> thats how i understood it



Yeah, it means you have a 1 in 8 chance (per prize) of winning.


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ughh this anxiety and suspense is killing meeeee
> I can't sleep until I know if I won or not


Try hard trying to sleep if you don't win.


----------



## LambdaDelta

princepoke said:


> jisnt it a prerequisite for u to get a u tried to win a clover
> since the u tried is sent if u get at least one correct nevertheless
> thats how i understood it



yeah, basically


----------



## Jeremy

Congrats to our final Kaleidoclover winners!

*Drawing 8: 2, 8*
Ably.Saucey
Dacroze
duckyducky
Euphy
hestu
HistoryH22
Jenni79
Kammm
Locket
Moonfish
Nougat
PrayingMantis10
Puriin
Trundle
Vizionari
Wildtown
ZombifiedHorror

All collectibles have also been distributed! 

Thanks to everyone who participated, and if you didn't win this time, better luck in our next bell boom weeks and also getting a Kaleidoclover of your own in the future! I hope you still "enjoyed" this unconventional collectible release. Let us know what you think: was it fun and different or too frustrating?


----------



## hestu

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Try hard trying to sleep if you don't win.



that happens on a routine basis for me. this is nothing


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Paperboy012305 said:


> Try hard trying to sleep if you don't win.



Well even if I don't win at least I'll be at peace, instead of wondering whether I did or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I didn't win amything. Time to go crawl in a hole for a while, goodbye everyone.


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations to the winners!  I honestly found this event fun and I think Staff did an awesome job managing it especially since the lottery system broke which caused everything to be done manually!


----------



## Khaelis

Bleh.. figured I wouldn't win. Oh well.


----------



## Kamzitty

Yay thanks so much!!! This was a nice surprise considering I had an awful day lol.
Thanks for holding this event, staff! <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

2,8!!?? I guessed 1,8 due to it being an obvious pick for me. Curse that 2!


----------



## Holla

My Spring sharmrock wasn’t able to pull its luck off for me. Oh well it was fun to at least try. Congrats to those who did manage to get one!


----------



## toadsworthy

rip


----------



## LambdaDelta

congrats to all the winners, and thanks to the staff for hosting this event, even after unfortunate complications forced you to be more involved than initially planned


----------



## Han Solo

in conclusion, I apparently suck at picking numbers lol


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats to the all the new winners!  Thanks staff for hosting this event!  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## honeyaura

Congrats to the winners! I had fun.


----------



## toadsworthy

is it easter yet


----------



## duckyducky

Yayyyy!! Thank you sm staff for the event! Congrats guys C:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Who's ready for the Easter Egg Hunt? Train yourselves by jotting down threads/places on the forums you'd think they'd put it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Congrats to the winners!  I wish I had won more so I could give them out, but oh well.  Thanks for the event as well staff!


----------



## princepoke

same, toads


----------



## The Pennifer

Congrats to all the winners! I enjoyed this event very much even though I didn’t get a kaleidoclover 
Now what am I going to do every night at nine pm!? Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

The Pennifer said:


> Congrats to all the winners! I enjoyed this event very much even though I didn’t get a kaleidoclover
> Now what am I going to do every night at nine pm!? Lol



But you did win one??


----------



## King Dorado

whoa, 17 winners!  congrats to all of you guys!

- - - Post Merge - - -

for the rest of us:

ah, poop.


----------



## princepoke

xSuperMario64x said:


> But you did win one??



they possibly bought it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Who's ready for the Easter Egg Hunt? Train yourselves by jotting town threads/places on the forums you'd think they'd put it.



brb, bookmarking all town threads


----------



## Lucas4080

Congrats to all the winners! Enjoy the shiny Clover!
Also, massive thank you to the staff who hosted this event!


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> brb, bookmarking all town threads


Town threads?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Town threads?



you said to prepare by jotting town threads


----------



## Paperboy012305

I meant down.


----------



## mogyay

thank u for the event!! i'm not gonna lie, i'm not sure i like events solely based on luck ahaha, but i might be saying this in the moment bc i didn't win anything, i much prefer earning stuff through tasks/activities, regardless i guess it's fun to change things up, it just made me feel a bit helpless and anxious but ye, thanks for hosting things staff! it was a nice change and theme, just think maybe one part of it could have not been luck based maybe idk?? just a thought

nvm i have a clover now SO YAY GREAT EVENT LY ALL


----------



## The Pennifer

xSuperMario64x said:


> But you did win one??


This was a surprise gift from Chibi Hoshi  
I told her that my screams of delight must’ve been heard all the way from the west coast of Canada down to New Zealand 
I am totally blown away!


----------



## Cascade

Congratulations to all the winners  it was really fun event.


----------



## mogyay

oh and congrats to everyone that won!!!!!!! it's a super cute collectible!


----------



## Stella-Io

*groans* a bunch of winners, and I still isn't pick the right numbers. Actually kinda mad. Guess it's another collectable that will elude me.

I'm pretty sure I chose somethin close to that augh.


----------



## LambdaDelta

The Pennifer said:


> This was a surprise gift from Chibi Hoshi
> I told her that my screams of delight must’ve been heard all the way from the west coast of Canada down to New Zealand
> I am totally blown away!



the surprise twist of the day is you did win in the end


----------



## Locket

WAIT I WON???
dang 

hey, a new collectible for me!


----------



## The Pennifer

LambdaDelta said:


> the surprise twist of the day is you did win in the end


Yes! A surprise twist that rocked my day!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

The Pennifer said:


> This was a surprise gift from Chibi Hoshi
> I told her that my screams of delight must’ve been heard all the way from the west coast of Canada down to New Zealand
> I am totally blown away!



Well that was really generous !!


----------



## King Dorado

my only suggestion is it should have been called Vegas Week.

(and the forum clocks should have been disabled, just like in all the casinos on the Las Vegas Strip  )


----------



## drowningfairies

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## The Pennifer

King Dorado said:


> my only complaint is it should have been called Vegas Week.
> 
> (and the forum clocks should have been disabled, just like in all the casinos on the Las Vegas Strip  )



A word of comfort from our favourite bard:
?Yet this my comfort: when your words are done,
My woes end likewise with the evening sun.? (Sunset Strip)  

― William Shakespeare, The Comedy of Errors


----------



## mogyay

i wasn't lucky enough to win a clover but i am lucky enough to have amazing friends :' ( i'm truly blessed, i will cherish this forever


----------



## slatka

congrats to the winners and thanks for this fun event


----------



## Zane

Yaaay thank you for the event! it's a shame the lottery system didn't wanna work properly, the bell lottery was a neat idea. On my phone so I'm not gonna type my full thoughts on the event but overall I enjoyed it :]


----------



## Heyden

Thank you vanessa I can’t even express it in words ily forever :’)) Hopefully I can win next time (jk no more lotteries pls)
Also I’ll let my turnip rot so that’s cool too


----------



## Jacob

Thank you Justin, Jeremy and Laudine (and rest of staff as always) for all your work! such a wholesome event


----------



## The Pennifer

Jacob said:


> Thank you Justin, Jeremy and Laudine (and rest of staff as always) for all your work! such a wholesome event


What Jacob said!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congratulations to all the winners! This event was a nice change, even with all the hiccups. Thanks, staff!



The Pennifer said:


> This was a surprise gift from Chibi Hoshi
> I told her that my screams of delight must’ve been heard all the way from the west coast of Canada down to New Zealand
> I am totally blown away!


----------



## princepoke

for yalls use


----------



## Paperboy012305

Heyden said:


> Thank you vanessa I can’t even express it in words ily forever :’)) Hopefully I can win next time (jk no more lotteries pls)
> Also I’ll let my turnip rot so that’s cool too


Why is this getting likes?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I know the thank you thing, but the rest though.


----------



## HistoryH22

Talk about hitting the shot at the buzzer. I'm glad I put most of my last entries on 2. Thanks staff, as always, for a fun forum event! Congrats to the winners too!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay, I suppose it's my turn to say thanks for hosting this event. Even though I never won a Kaleidoclover, I still had some fun, though i'll have more fun with the Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why is this getting likes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Now I know the thank you thing, but the rest though.



some men just like to watch their turnip rot

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, I'm assuming the posting bonus will end once the turnips all rot away?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why is this getting likes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Now I know the thank you thing, but the rest though.


I'd agree the no more lotteries though;

I have a friend in real life who's a real billionaire - the one of top 10 large taxpayers in one city in Tokyo. One day I asked him so why I'm this poor despite my job is well paying and I work hard. Then he said, "_Because you don't love money. When you truly love money, it runs to you._" To which I said, "_I love money though._". His answer to this was, "_No. You only want money to give it away to others, no. You *don't* love money itself, while I do love money itself - not for buying something or to spend it for someone, I *LOVE* money *itself*. So they run to me. Now you get it?_"
I feel like something resembling to it this time. ig.
Congrats to everyone who's won this new cute clover! And as usual, thank you very much for the staff, it was fun!


----------



## LambdaDelta

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'd agree the no more lotteries though;
> 
> I have a friend in real life who's a real billionaire - the one of top 10 large taxpayers in one city in Tokyo. One day I asked him so why I'm this poor despite my job is well paying and I work hard. Then he said, "_Because you don't love money. When you truly love money, it runs to you._" To which I said, "_I love money though._". His answer to this was, "_No. You only want money to give it away to others, no. You *don't* love money itself, while I do love money itself - not for buying something or to spend it for someone, I *LOVE* money *itself*. So they run to me. Now you get it?_"
> I feel like something resembling to it this time. ig.
> Congrats to everyone who's won this new cute clover! And as usual, thank you very much for the staff, it was fun!



yeah, that sounds about right

I'd cut off all my money in a heartbeat if I could. it has no value to me in any capacity


----------



## Heyden

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why is this getting likes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Now I know the thank you thing, but the rest though.


1. Lotteries suck
2. Rotten turnips are cool
3. I?m not sure what your issue is

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was a nice change to the usual events so thank you staff as always, but I guess I’m unlucky so (


----------



## LambdaDelta

Heyden said:


> 1. Lotteries suck
> 2. Rotten turnips are cool
> 3. I’m not sure what your issue is
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It was a nice change to the usual events so thank you staff as always, but I guess I’m unlucky so (



I've heard the weird doll curses people who own it with bad luck

send to me to fix this issue


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah ok I get it.


----------



## Justin

Posting bonus has already ended as of the last hour or so!

Appreciate the feedback so far everyone -- we're not certain yet whether we will repeat this idea or not. (re: collectible that is, we definitely still want to experiment with bell lotteries in the future if they're functional!) I definitely understand how losing a lottery an entire week for a collectible that can't be obtained any other way is going to be frustrating. But we also like the idea of having different methods of obtaining items besides the same old ways every time. 

In the past, we instead relied more heavily on just having the item in the Shop with a limited stock and there essentially just being a mad rush to purchase the item when it was stocked before it sold out, typically in 1 minute or less. For obvious reasons, that has plenty of its own issues that older users will remember well. In some ways, a lottery like this is just a more civilized and possibly fairer version of that.

Of course, there's always the option of just having neither and the item available in an unlimited quantity (or high enough to be unlimited essentially). I know some would be happy with that, and we do that for some items. But I also know that a lot of you get a lot of fun out of the rarity and trading aspect of some collectibles and would feel like something is missing if everything was easily available to all.

One final thought in my mind I'll share in regard to a future lottery collectible event like this though is to have a second option of also purchasing it in the Shop for a limited time, at a highly inflated price that's higher than what we would normally charge for a collectible. (500? 1000? 2000? not sure) So the lottery still serves a purpose as the most affordable way to obtain the item with some luck, but it's not impossible to get your hands on one if you are really unlucky and can raise the funds. (and essentially also setting a trading market price cap, at least at the release) How does that sound as a compromise? Of course, it would depend on the price so it's hard to say without deciding that.

That's probably more text than anyone cares to read, but just wanted to share a few insights on the matter and collectible distribution in general!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> One final thought in my mind I'll share in regard to a future lottery collectible event like this though is to have a second option of also purchasing it in the Shop for a limited time, at a highly inflated price that's higher than what we would normally charge for a collectible. (500? 1000? 2000? not sure) So the lottery still serves a purpose as the most affordable way to obtain the item with some luck, but it's not impossible to get your hands on one if you are really unlucky and can raise the funds. (and essentially also setting a trading market price cap, at least at the release) How does that sound as a compromise? Of course, it would depend on the price so it's hard to say without deciding that.



that was... literally a suggestion I was about to add midway through reading this post, until I got to here lol


----------



## The Pennifer

I like that final thought too! A great compromise!


----------



## MasterM64

Justin said:


> One final thought in my mind I'll share in regard to a future lottery collectible event like this though is to have a second option of also purchasing it in the Shop for a limited time, at a highly inflated price that's higher than what we would normally charge for a collectible. (500? 1000? 2000? not sure) So the lottery still serves a purpose as the most affordable way to obtain the item with some luck, but it's not impossible to get your hands on one if you are really unlucky and can raise the funds. (and essentially also setting a trading market price cap, at least at the release) How does that sound as a compromise? Of course, it would depend on the price so it's hard to say without deciding that.



I definitely think this is a great compromise since it would allow people to have fun and try their luck while still giving other people the option to just buy it directly. This also will reduce strain on the shop as well since you won't have tons of people entering it at once which will be very important once the AC Switch crowd arrives.

When it comes to the quantity aspect of shop collectibles, I think limitation is important in order to retain a healthy balance of TBT in the economy since you don't want the shop deflating too much TBT (if TBT is the main currency for an event). If the event has its own currency though, then you could make the quantity unlimited and instead make it possible for people to trade the event currency to retain the same sort of balance as the former example and to also incentivize people to earn more event currency.


----------



## Halloqueen

Thanks for the event!

Unfortunately I didn't get to take much advantage of the posting bonus and missed out on any free bells aside from the last one, but I'm glad that one of the tickets I chose for this final drawing happened to win. 

Congratulations to everyone else who won and best wishes to everyone who will be participating in the next forum event. I'm looking forward to Easter.


----------



## duckykate

I never win these things


----------



## Vizionari

HOLY LOL

I just decided to pop in to see what was going on in the forums and saw that this event was going on and not expecting to win anything...  thanks staff for the clover! ^_^


----------



## LambdaDelta

so who came out richer and who came out poorer for bell boom?

I think I broke pretty much even, myself


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> so who came out richer and who came out poorer for bell boom?
> 
> I think I broke pretty much even, myself



I think I came out ahead regardless of my hunt for 6 Kaleidoclovers, but I won't really know until the future unfolds!


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I think I came out ahead regardless of my hunt for 6 Kaleidoclovers, but I won't really know until the future unfolds!



unrelated, but it was showing you as having 0 bells for a second, which made this post rather comedic in a way


----------



## LilD

RIP
At least some of the entries were free

Congrats to the winners & thanks BT overlords for the chances


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> unrelated, but it was showing you as having 0 bells for a second, which made this post rather comedic in a way



lol That's what happens when you press the like button (for whatever reason, the user TBT count is not re-retrieved from the server after the like button causes a refresh of the profile area).


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> lol That's what happens when you press the like button (for whatever reason, the user TBT count is not re-retrieved from the server after the like button causes a refresh of the profile area).



just tested again, and holy ****, how have I not ever noticed this before now?


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> just tested again, and holy ****, how have I not ever noticed this before now?



I have no idea my friend! xD I find it fascinating that it does it and I bet it is fixable too since this site uses PHP and various technologies/techniques powered by Javascript and XML along with standard website foundations (the Like button refresh is caused by a technique called AJAX for example).


----------



## LilD

I got _4_ you tried prizes tonight. I danced around that winning combo tonight, tough luck, maybe next time. 

Critique: Fun if you won, frustrating if you didn't. I still would like to see lotteries like this in the future. The anticipation is exciting at least. You win some, you lose some, c'est la vie.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I have no idea my friend! xD I find it fascinating that it does it and I bet it is fixable too since this site uses PHP and various technologies/techniques powered by Javascript and XML along with standard website foundations (the Like button refresh is caused by a technique called AJAX for example).



clearly you should apply for the site coder position and find a way to fix the whole pesky timestamp-tied lineups issue the staff hinted at working on years back



LilD said:


> Critique: Fun if you won, frustrating if you didn't.



ok, but this is clearly wrong. it was fun, and I didn't win


----------



## Heyden

LambdaDelta said:


> I've heard the weird doll curses people who own it with bad luck
> 
> send to me to fix this issue


Hmmm alright, let me know please!!!


Justin said:


> snip


Despite my cynical remarks on the lotteries, I think you're right with the first 3 paragraphs. I still think it's a lot better method than the restocks, which relies on you having a combination of; plenty of TBT, fast wifi or a good ISP (usually North America and South-East Asia, everyone else is usually screwed over), and being online at the correct time. The lotteries were relatively affordable for everyone, timezones didn't matter and your chances weren't affected by your wifi capability, so I hope the hate remarks (mine was half joking I'm sorry :') ) don't discourage the return of lotteries because I think it was a nice twist that was relatively fair to everyone for the most part.

With the premium price thing though I do think it's pretty hard to determine what the set price would be, and it kind of depletes the purpose of everyone having a fair chance during the lotteries since all the TBT-wealthy people have something to resort to in case they're unlucky, while the people without TBT don't. The premium price is usually established when people start reselling them anyway, and keeps TBT in the economy.

Just my two cents, and thanks as always to Justin/Jeremy/Laudine for running this event :]


----------



## LambdaDelta

Heyden said:


> fast wifi or a good ISP (usually North America



speaking as someone in north america, lmao


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> clearly you should apply for the site coder position and find a way to fix the whole pesky timestamp-tied lineups issue the staff hinted at working on years back



If the position ever opens up, I definitely would be interested since it would be fun to be able to utilize my web development knowledge during my free time on something that I enjoy and what I believe is a good cause (I truly think TBT is a very special place compared to other communities out there)!


----------



## LilD

LambdaDelta said:


> clearly you should apply for the site coder position and find a way to fix the whole pesky timestamp-tied lineups issue the staff hinted at working on years back
> 
> 
> 
> ok, but this is clearly wrong. it was fun, and I didn't win



It's my opinion on the matter, I was not speaking for the board. I'm glad you enjoyed it though .  It was exciting waiting for the numbers and I guess that means I did have some fun.


----------



## Nougat

Wow! Now I'm definitely letting my other half pick all my lottery numbers.

Thanks staff for the fun event! I really liked participating. I think Justin's proposition would be great for future lottery events, as it would take some of the frustration in the thread away. But most of all: thanks for all the work you have put into these events!!!


----------



## LilD

My better half picked 81 and now he's snoring.  Congrats Nougat!


----------



## Nougat

LilD said:


> My better half picked 81 and now he's snoring.  Congrats Nougat!



Oh haha, I guess it must be tempting to wake him up now  Thank you!


----------



## LilD

Elbows for snores, not clovers 


(｀∀?)Ψ


----------



## Nougat

LilD said:


> Elbows for snores, not clovers
> 
> 
> (｀∀?)Ψ



Hahaha, you are too funny


----------



## Alienfish

Grats to all the finals winners 

(also if someone wanna sell theirs and make some quick dolares i mean bells hit me up i'm buying)


----------



## Giddy

Congrats to all the winners, tried my luck for the last one and I'm sure I had one with an 8 somewhere. 
Hopefully I get one next time XD


----------



## Trundle

I think I'm the last person who actually wanted the Kaleidoclover but I ended up winning two! Whoops.


----------



## Lancelot

The real prize isn't the clover, but the friends we made along the way 

I still kinda want one though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I picked 2,5, 2,6 and 2,7 ffffffffff


----------



## Wildtown

YES! i was able to get one thanks staff for this event!


----------



## cornimer

Thanks so much for the event staff 

(And for giving me a satisfying rainbow alternative to the rainbow feather I'll never get <3)


----------



## Bcat

Thanks staff for an awesome event! Even though I didn?t win a clover I got 4 silvers in the bell lottery so all in all I had a good haul!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> so who came out richer and who came out poorer for bell boom?
> 
> I think I broke pretty much even, myself



I'm pretty sure I came out richer even though I spent like 180 tbt on kaleidoclover tickets. I made a good profit off the turnip and I got a silver prize and even some donations so it was all good n well


----------



## digimon

congrats to all the winners! and thank you staff for holding this event! it was really fun and i’m really glad you guys used the lottery system rather than stocking the clovers in the store. knowing my luck and how i’m not really available to check the shop, i probably wouldn’t have been fast enough to buy one. thank again!


----------



## princepoke

i think i honestly profited even if im not planning to turn in my turnip?
i believe i won a total of like, 4 silvers or smthing which is pretty nice

also had a total of 16 u trieds, and didnt win a clover
i think that in itself if pretty funky

i also got so many likes on my meme posts i would like to thank yall for the support


----------



## Valzed

Congrats to the newest winners & to all the winners! Thank you so much to the staff for this fun event! I think you handled everything beautifully considering the hiccups that occurred. Thank you for everything you do for us - every day!

I really enjoyed Bell Boom Week. I thought it was a really fun & unique way to showcase a new collectible. Before anyone says that I only feel that way because I won a Kaleidoclover let me politely tell you - you are wrong. I enjoy _every_ event we have here on TBTF *whether I win anything or not*. There have been plenty of times where I have won nothing yet I still enjoyed participating. I enjoy seeing us all coming together as a community. When there is an art challenge I enjoy seeing every member's creative sides. When there are quizzes or challenges I enjoy trying to puzzle them out and seeing who figures them out first. I also appreciate every event we have. The staff do their d*mnedest to make this forum an interesting & fun place to join and these events are gifts to us from them. Win or lose - I love our events, our staff & our community. I am truly grateful for each event & truly grateful to belong to such an incredible forum.


----------



## LilD

Came out ahead as well.  The silver prizes were nice and I appreciate the free bells to supplement the bell boom lotto acting weird.


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> so who came out richer and who came out poorer for bell boom?
> 
> I think I broke pretty much even, myself



I want to say I def came out richer. Even thou I spent alot of bells on tickets, and did spend most of my earnings on other collectables, I got like 3 or 4 silver lotto ticket prizes and I still have like 100 saved up, plus the staff gave us bells too, which was nice 

So I guess this week wasn't all bad, looking back in it. Yeah I didn't win the clover like I wanted, but I did get other collectable. Thanks to the Bell Boom increase, I was able to pay for more on my wishlist. Even with all my groaning, I still did like this event, and I'm looking forward to the next event.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I think I profited from this event as well.  I spent quite a bit of TBT on the lotteries, but I ended up with a kaleidoclover and 120 TBT from them.  I also managed to sell my turnip for 213 TBT, which was the highest price of the week.  Overall, I'm quite satisfied with what I got out of this event.


----------



## Jenni79

Wow, I didn't expect to win one, how nice! This was fun, TY staff! Congrats to all winners and it's awesome everyone had such a great time with this.


----------



## MapleSilver

LambdaDelta said:


> so who came out richer and who came out poorer for bell boom?
> 
> I think I broke pretty much even, myself



I think I just about doubled my bells, while also getting another Frost Egg. Overall a very lucrative event for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

What's this? The stuff from the banner is gone.

I'm hyped for the Easter Egg Hunt, despite the hell it causes.


----------



## cornimer

Overall I think I gained 150 tbt along with my two clovers. Not bad at all


----------



## Nougat

I posted a whole bunch and saved up plenty of TBT that way, and I got really lucky using numbers suggested by my other half (and one of my own lucky combos).. So I'm not complaining either!  

I hope everyone is happy, I'm also really looking forward to the next event!


----------



## Wildtown

aww the banners back to normal.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Oops, I forgot about this


----------



## Justin

Wildtown said:


> aww the banners back to normal.



I miss it too


----------



## honeyaura

Vampnessa said:


> Thanks so much for the event staff
> 
> (And for giving me a satisfying rainbow alternative to the rainbow feather I'll never get <3)



Glad it worked out for you, it looks lovely in your lineup!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I mean, this place isn't really Bell Tree Forums if the tree in the banner doesn't have any bells.


----------



## Mary

Paperboy012305 said:


> I mean, this place isn't really Bell Tree Forums if the tree in the banner doesn't have any bells.



I’d imagine there are some in the tree


----------



## The Pennifer

Trundle said:


> I think I'm the last person who actually wanted the Kaleidoclover but I ended up winning two! Whoops.


And in my case I think I was the person who really really wanted the Kaleidoclover - never won one - but ended up being gifted two!!
Love my forum friends  PrayingMantis10  and Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## Moonfish

Am I too late to redeem my clover? 

Never mind, I’m silly. I found it in my inventory. Thank you staff!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Moonfish said:


> Am I too late to redeem my clover?


You already have it.


----------



## Biancasbotique

I just want to say that the TBT staff has been unfair......












Wait, I did win one Kaleidoclover!! Yay!! You staff are the best!! 

  

- - - Post Merge - - -

But joking aside, this is my first full on event that I actively participated (the hybrids don't count) and It is just so exciting to see who wins and get the fabulous kaleiodoclover.. I am looking forward to future events (well not the egg hun--I simply am clueless).

But yay thank you staff!!


----------



## moonbyu

whaaa, i didn't get a clover ;--;

jkjkjk. anyways, this was an awesome event. thanks staff! congrats to everyone who received a clover!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*oH WAIT.* I just checked my inventory and I actually got one.  I never knew lol. Well, that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

nuuu didnt get  a clover ;-;. rip 115 bells for a turnip


----------



## mogyay

i sold my turnip i'm so sorry, i'm a let down to the rot movement but i just couldn't help it, tbt is so rare these days i gotta do what i can to scrape by, good luck rot friends : (


----------



## DubiousDelphine

mogyay said:


> i sold my turnip i'm so sorry, i'm a let down to the rot movement but i just couldn't help it, tbt is so rare these days i gotta do what i can to scrape by, good luck rot friends : (



wait can you keep the rotten turnip collectable?


----------



## MapleSilver

Biancasbotique said:


> I just want to say that the TBT staff has been unfair......






I say we stage a protest! Everyone grab a sign.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

MapleSilver said:


> View attachment 224530
> 
> I say we stage a protest! Everyone grab a sign.



*grabs that sign*


----------



## moonbyu

MapleSilver said:


> View attachment 224530
> 
> I say we stage a protest! Everyone grab a sign.



*stands outside town hall* TBT UNFAIR! TBT UNFAIR!


----------

